# LOST: Season Six



## OneWickedAngel (Aug 28, 2009)

*What?! You guys didn't really think the LOST producers were going let us go the entire summer and autumn without finding a way to rile us up did ya? Of course not!

And because there knuckle heads like me who had nothing better to do, did an arbitrary LOST search online in the middle of summer we now have this thread! 

Just to keep us on our toes they had nothing better to do than to launch an ARG (Alternate Reality Game?) called DamonCarltonandaPolarBear.com

And of course in true LOST fashion, we have no clue as to what the clue is supposed to mean!

Right now there two a cool Hurley and Locke centric posters and a handful of old clues that lead folks on a scavenger hunt of sorts in a city in MA. Don't worry, we are not expected to go to each city, these apparently D & C's weird way of thanking the hard core for hanging in there. Lucky folks in MA converged on a bakery and received "easter egg" hints and an awesome LOST skateboard deck with its own clues/hints. 

Check out the site's Hub for all past and future hints which states:



So, these are "hints." Some will lead to physical places, some just take you to another website. But the end result, a.k.a. the coolest part of the fun, can be achieved just by staying in your house. No need to stand up, get dressed and start flailing your arms to your waiting car, because everyone will have a chance to get to the end result, as long a s you're online and stay tuned to this website. We'll give you everything you need to know... and soon.

Click to expand...


Of course if you do venture out of the house you may wind up with some cool swag to brag about! Who knows?! It may be coming to a city near you! 

Admit it! You're starting to get hyped already!

(You can curse/thank me in REP! LOL)*


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Aug 28, 2009)

This is the current hint posted in Frame 3 of the site.





Stealing directly from The LOST ARGs, this translates to *A-O-T-S*

There are two possible web sites that this clue could lead us to -

The Canadian G4 TV show - Attack Of The Show and/ or The British Art website - Art Of The State

Now what the heck this means/leads to... ???

If you fellow LOSTiacs come up with something equally stimulating let's hear it!


----------



## Gingembre (Aug 28, 2009)

Good lord this all sounds horrendously complicated! Seems interesting tho - I'm gonna watch (this thread) & learn!


----------



## Tanuki (Aug 29, 2009)

Woooo! thanks OWA~

I love this stuff and would have missed it!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Nov 22, 2009)

> 'LOST' To Premiere February 2nd, 2010 At 9:00pm


----------



## Aliena (Nov 22, 2009)

'Lost' is my all time favorite show! I am sooooo disappointed they're making this the last season. I have all the DVD's and can't wait for the 5th-season to come out. 


Why???? Me want more 'Lost'!!!!


----------



## Edens_heel (Nov 23, 2009)

Utterly love this show (though Galactica and the Wire are still my faves), and I used to seek out all sorts of spoilers for it, but I think for this year I want to remain as hint-free as possible. Considering the giant knife they stuck in the gut of fate and predetermination at the very end of last season, I have no idea where things are headed and I really don't want to know yet - at least right now that's how I feel... leading up to February 2 I might break down and spoiler hunt like a mad fool, but I think I'll try to stick to simply marathoning the previous five seasons in advance.

As a tangential thought, does anyone else worry about the final season? Normally with television shows, season-to-season isn't that big of a deal. I mean, I love Buffy, but the last two seasons of that show were trash compared to what came before. Same with Alias - seasons 1 and 2 and half of 3 were brilliant, then it totally fell apart. But with something like Lost, where every frigging episode matters and factors into such a grand and still unknown endgame, does anyone else fear that if by some chance they don't pull off the ending or answer the right questions that it may tarnish how you view the rest of the series? I know for some people that happened with Galactica earlier this year (not me - I loved the finale of that show and it only deepened my love for the series, but I do know people who were left disliking the show as a whole because of certain things, like 




*Spoilers*




Kara's explanation, or the final 150,000 years later twist).





So, any thoughts on that? Or am I alone in my worry that if I don't learn what the smoke monster truly is I will wind up hating the living hell out of the show?

Also, LOVE how Locke is facing away from the camera in the poster... such a great tone for the final year. and what a tragic frakking character, if in fact he truly is dead and is nothing more than a vessel for Jacob's evil other half.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Nov 23, 2009)

Edens_heel said:


> Utterly love this show (though Galactica and the Wire are still my faves), and I used to seek out all sorts of spoilers for it, but I think for this year I want to remain as hint-free as possible.
> 
> _...snip..._
> 
> ...



Yeah, I made the decision to start watching everything from the very beginning also. I'm trying hard to just go with the flow and not live on the Net searching for whatever, but closer we get to the date, I know the harder it will be to resist that temptation. Arrrgh!

I don't worry about the final season. I'll either love it or be incredibly let down by Carlton and Lindoff , but I have loved the series as a whole too much to ever truly hate it. But I'm with you in potentially being so effin' PISSSSSSSSSED if I don't get a semi-reasonable answer for Smokey!

I immediately noticed the back of Locke also. Here's another curiosity: Where's Walt? They show all the major dead people, the show the dog, but not the boy? What's up with that? 

I just realized I accidentally cut Vincent off when making the image smaller to fit Dims - Sorry. Here's a link to the full sized image I posted yesterday for further inspection.

You may also want to look at what is the current Official Final Version for comparison.


----------



## Aliena (Nov 23, 2009)

Edens_heel said:


> Utterly love this show (though Galactica and the Wire are still my faves), and I used to seek out all sorts of spoilers for it, but I think for this year I want to remain as hint-free as possible. Considering the giant knife they stuck in the gut of fate and predetermination at the very end of last season, I have no idea where things are headed and I really don't want to know yet - at least right now that's how I feel... leading up to February 2 I might break down and spoiler hunt like a mad fool, but I think I'll try to stick to simply marathoning the previous five seasons in advance.
> 
> As a tangential thought, does anyone else worry about the final season? Normally with television shows, season-to-season isn't that big of a deal. I mean, I love Buffy, but the last two seasons of that show were trash compared to what came before. Same with Alias - seasons 1 and 2 and half of 3 were brilliant, then it totally fell apart. But with something like Lost, where every frigging episode matters and factors into such a grand and still unknown endgame, does anyone else fear that if by some chance they don't pull off the ending or answer the right questions that it may tarnish how you view the rest of the series? I know for some people that happened with Galactica earlier this year (not me - I loved the finale of that show and it only deepened my love for the series, but I do know people who were left disliking the show as a whole because of certain things, like
> 
> ...





Dude, I soooooooo know what I mean! For instance, NBC's 'Journey Man', CBS's 'Jericho', and NBC's 'Quatum Leap' were major disappointments to me in their finales.
There was so much more to be done with 'Jericho' and they just left it off with a big ass battle on it's way to Jericho headed by the evil secretary of defense wanting total power in the U.S. 
'Quatum Leap' was a disappointment, because you were so hoping that Dr. Beckett would end back with his wife in his home town/own time, who was running the show above Dr. Beckett's time travel experiement and the reunion of Al's marriage being made with the wife who abandoned him while he was a POW. A few words at the end of the series finale of what became of Al and Dr. Beckett did not cut it for me; not at all!!
'Journey Man' was just getting warmed up and then, *poof*, no more. It didn't answer the question as to why the main character (can't remember his name) was going back and forth between time periods of his life. It just really pissed me off. 

As for 'Lost', I have faith the writers will do it justice. I mean they haven't missed a beat thus far. Every single episode plays into a bigger picture and explains a piece at a time. 
I'm curious if they're going to be thrown back in time to when they were on the plane right before it crashed with the knowledge have of Locke, Jacobe, and Jacobe's nemesis; having different avenues to be taken with their insight. 

I'm also so very excited to see how Richard "the others" tie into the ship that's marooned on the island. If you remember the last season showed Jacobe and Nemesis on the beach as the ship was approaching the island and Nemesis was not happy Jacobe was bringing them their. 

And then there is Ben...poor Ben. Heh! :happy: 

Oh I could go on and on and on and on...I really don't think we'll be disappointed. I watched a special extra on one of my DVD's and it was showing how they write up each episode. They actually sit in a room, 10+ hours a day, weeks at a time, and talk about how they're going to write up
*1* episode. It (DVD special) really showed how they are committed to excellence and not to let their viewers down. 

I suppose we'll find out on Feb.2 with the 2hr opening. I'm sooooo giddy I'm about to pee me pants! :bounce:


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Nov 23, 2009)

mmm, lostness cannae wait for season six, I might even buy/steal the seasons I'm missing and watch them with a notebook in hand; possibly do some kind of lost marathon with the rest of my dwindling crowd of lost-freaks

lost theme tune from Weebl


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Nov 23, 2009)

We never dwindle here! Join us for the last season --- _if you dare_! 
(insert echoing maniacal laughter)


----------



## Edens_heel (Nov 23, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> We never dwindle here! Join us for the last season --- _if you dare_!
> (insert echoing maniacal laughter)



I've definitely known some to dwindle as the show has gotten more into straight-up sci-fi/time travel territory, which totally only made me love the show more.

All I can truly hope for with season 6 is that we get a lot more Desmond and Faraday - those two truly steal the show for me. And if anything happens to break up Desmond and Penny, I will be irrevocably pissed. But that might be because I've simply seen too many Whedon shows, so I never expect happy endings to love stories anymore. Damn you, Joss!

In fact, now that Dollhouse has been cancelled, once Lost is over there will truly be no more TV I am interested in watching. I've got a passing interest in Flashforward and a deep music-theatre geek love for Glee, but both of those I think I can just hold out for DVD; same with Dexter and Weeds. No more appointment television for me once Lost bows out. But damn, on the day the finale hits, I will be unplugging my phone and staying the hell offline - nothing will bother me that night.


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Nov 24, 2009)

what shows are people watching to tide them over?

I'm currently loving on Dexter and Heroes, both series are just peaking. Delectable :eat2:


----------



## The Fez (Nov 24, 2009)

Apparently LOST season 6 will premiere on Groundhog day, and it's not a coincidence. Hmm..

As for shows keeping me at bay, I'm into Heroes (though not so much as I used to be), Flashforward, and House.


----------



## Edens_heel (Nov 24, 2009)

I tried to love Heroes again, I really did, but they squandered all my remaining good faith with the shit fest that was season 3. Same thing happened with 24 and season 6 - two seasons of two separate shows that were so bad they just killed any interest I had in even the stuff that came before.

I do love me some Dexter, though I am yet to see anything beyond season 2... procrastinating buying the DVDs. I've been looking into series that I have missed in recent years and I'm thinking of giving both Oz and Rome a shot. Other than that, I think any use my television gets between now and the lost premiere will be relegated to DVDs, PS3, and the occasional Christmas special


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Nov 24, 2009)

The Fez said:


> Apparently LOST season 6 *will premiere on Groundhog day, and it's not a coincidence*. Hmm..
> 
> ...snip...



Okay, I think I read somewhere Carlton / Damon& crew claimed they will not being using time travel, flashbacks or flash forwards this season. Would that loophole leave room for a flash-_repeat_? Something like Phil, Bill Murray's character in "Groundhog's Day"?


----------



## The Fez (Nov 24, 2009)

Fair warning: Highlight to be spoiled:



It's an alternate timeline, starting with Oceanic Flight 815 landing at its expected destination, as far as I know. Technically this isn't time travel, and I'm curious to see how they blend this in with the Island time line, assuming it's still on-going


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Nov 24, 2009)

Channeling Sawyer: SONOVA_BITCH_!

Oh _COME ON_ dude! This is the *LOST* thread, ya know we're gonna read it!

That's right move along folks, move along; there's nothing to see here, nothing to see.


----------



## The Fez (Nov 24, 2009)

Oh I know everybody's gonna read it, but at least this way I can't be accused of making people spoil it for themselves


----------



## Edens_heel (Nov 24, 2009)

True - it's more like you're dangling a vial of crack in front of a bunch of recovering addicts and saying "Well, I'm not GIVING this to you, but I can't really be held responsible if you beat me half to death with a pair of pants wrapped around a cinder block and steal it from me."

Also, I kinda love the groundhog day angle... without flashbacks and flashforwards and time travel, that seems, strangely enough, like the last logical place to take this beautiful mindfuck of a show.


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 4, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> I just realized I accidentally cut Vincent off when making the image smaller to fit Dims - Sorry. Here's a link to the full sized image I posted yesterday for further inspection.



I saw this when you first posted it, but just today looked again... I'm more excited than ever. Seeing that just about the whole cast seems to be on there, I'm psyched to see some of my favorites return, and even those who I felt suffered an early demise or disappearance.


----------



## Ash (Dec 4, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> I saw this when you first posted it, but just today looked again... I'm more excited than ever. Seeing that just about the whole cast seems to be on there, I'm psyched to see some of my favorites return, and even those who I felt suffered an early demise or disappearance.



It's also interesting that Walt isn't here (especially because Vincent is)...

Hmm.


----------



## Edens_heel (Dec 5, 2009)

Ashley said:


> It's also interesting that Walt isn't here (especially because Vincent is)...
> 
> Hmm.



The Walt conundrum is the one thing scaring me more than the answer to the smoke monster... if they don't answer the questions about Walt, I will feel very let down - I mean, the entire ending of Season 1 and a huge part of Season 2 were about just that, not to mention the question as to why they let him go back to the mainland - and all that's without even mentioning his obvious psychic powers! No, they NEED to answer for the Walt questions.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 5, 2009)

Waiting to see what's on the other side of the big ol' nuculer boom that ended the last season.

That being said, there is immense potential for severe suckage this season. Not gonna lie. Friends was dead from the neck up for its last two years, easily. Seinfeld's closer wasn't as funny as it was theater of the absurd. Chef! (britcom) cratered in its last season due to cuts in budget and change in style. Alias made me want to rewrite the whole last season and I found myself slack-jawed and disbelieving with the train wreck that tied everything up on both The Practice and Boston Legal. Deep Space 9, however, for me, is the WORST OF THE WORST final episodes.

The best finale? The Bob Newhart Show. Best. Ending. Ever. If they can work Bob Newhart into the last few episodes, I know everything will be all right, because it'll end with, "Honey, I had another wild dream."


----------



## Edens_heel (Dec 5, 2009)

fatlane said:


> Waiting to see what's on the other side of the big ol' nuculer boom that ended the last season.
> 
> That being said, there is immense potential for severe suckage this season. Not gonna lie. Friends was dead from the neck up for its last two years, easily. Seinfeld's closer wasn't as funny as it was theater of the absurd. Chef! (britcom) cratered in its last season due to cuts in budget and change in style. Alias made me want to rewrite the whole last season and I found myself slack-jawed and disbelieving with the train wreck that tied everything up on both The Practice and Boston Legal. Deep Space 9, however, for me, is the WORST OF THE WORST final episodes.
> 
> The best finale? The Bob Newhart Show. Best. Ending. Ever. If they can work Bob Newhart into the last few episodes, I know everything will be all right, because it'll end with, "Honey, I had another wild dream."



I'm worried it might suck, but I'm one of the potentially gullible that does believe, on some level, that they have a plan for all this chaos. I found some of waht you said about other shows interesting though - the Seinfeld finale was the only episode of the entire series that I could stand, mainly because I WANTED those assholes to go to jail... or get killed - both good options. I never understood the appeal of that show - if I knew people like that in real life, I would have considered a public service to execute the lot of them... And I loved Alias as well (the first two seasons were, and still are, some of the best TV I've ever seen), but I thought seasons 3 and 4 were far, far worse than the final season. It sucks that they lowered the scope of Rambaldi's devices to being simply about immortality, but it was still better than what came in the previous two seasons.

The only truly excellent wrap-ups I have seen are The Wire (WOW), Battlestar Galactica (a lot of people bitch, but I thought it was perfect, especially the music), and The Sopranos - that final scene was perfect.


----------



## toni (Dec 6, 2009)

fatlane said:


> That being said, there is immense potential for severe suckage this season.




I agree. I have been nervous about the finale for three seasons. There is so much they have to answer in such a short time. It is going to be hard for them to pull off. I swear, if this is all a dream one of them is having, I am going to be pissed! 

That being said, I CAN'T WAIT!!!!!!!!


----------



## fatlane (Dec 6, 2009)

I'm a fan of the way BG ended, btw... wrapped things up and felt right.

For this season, they've got lots of loose ends to wrap up neatly. I'm still suspicious about how Monk solved his wife's murder, but didn't get the six-fingered man. That's bugging me. In a show about being OCD, you think they'd take care of everything, right?


----------



## mango (Dec 10, 2009)

*I just finished watching the last episode of Lost season 5 on DVD.

I only started watching Lost in August (from season 1) so I've seen it all for the first time in a fairly short period.

Great series. Hope the final season doesn't disappoint.

I don't remember what happened to Claire (in season 4)?
Did she die in an attack on dharmaville, or did she wake up one night in the jungle by the campfire and just walk off? 
I know she was last seen in the hut (jacobe's hut) with her dad/ Jack's dad but I didn't really see her again after that.

I also wonder what the whole dead body of Locke thing is about.

I remember the episode with the Nemesis in the beginning talking toi Jacob as the slave ship approached. Who is he??

So many unanswered questions....

*


----------



## fatlane (Dec 10, 2009)

Yeah... and if JUST ONE is left unanswered, people are gonna howl.


----------



## supersoup (Dec 10, 2009)

re-watching season 5 today.

I LOVE THIS SHOW.

(and netflix's instant streaming via XBox 360)


----------



## The Fez (Dec 10, 2009)

COUGHSPOILERCOUGH

The guy that plays Jacob is set to be a regular in season 6. WHAT IS THIS MADNESS.

Also, personal take on a few things:


Claire is dead. Or rather, she was dead. That seems to make the most sense, and I've had to go back to season 4 to pinpoint the moment she is killed, but of this I'm almost pretty much convinced.
I really hope the ending isn't going to involve a 'coming-full-circle' idea, maybe with everybody ending up where they started. Ugh that would be bad.
They've been slowly de-villainising Ben since season 3, makes me wonder if he's going to become the saviour by the end of the series (or at least, heavily contributing to salvation for the other Losties).


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 14, 2009)

One thing that I'm hoping is given some explanation are all the Biblical references on the show- particularly from Genesis and Exodus. Names, predominantly, but I'm thinking that there might be something to the relationships as well.


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Dec 15, 2009)

I love lost! I can't wait to see what happens, I have learned not to try to predict amything.

Namate everyone!


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Dec 15, 2009)

anyone catch the last season of dexter?


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Dec 15, 2009)

Lastminute.Tom said:


> anyone catch the last season of dexter?



Hey LMT! This is the LOST thread DUDE. Thou shalt not deter us with in depth Dexter discourse LOL.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 16, 2009)

Betcha Locke comes back to life to battle the Nemesis. OOOOH COOLNESS


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Dec 16, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> Hey LMT! This is the LOST thread DUDE. Thou shalt not deter us with in depth Dexter discourse LOL.



just passing the time, I figured people here would be more likely to have caught the last season, I don't know anyone else who's seen it yet and I crave to rave about it


----------



## comaseason (Dec 16, 2009)

I really like the show but I'm glad they're ending it. Quite frankly I don't know if I could take another season of the Kate and Jack characters.

So. Annoying.


----------



## izzy (Dec 17, 2009)

I just followed it to the forth season and got tired of the seemly forever endless story. May be will catch up with it in my winter vacation.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jan 5, 2010)

In the series ending traditions of The Sopranos and Battlestar Galatica, we now have: *The LOST Supper*

Click on pictures to view full size.

*Version 1:*




*Version 2:*




And of course the discourse those who have already attempted to dissect this...
http://artsbeat.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/01/05/decoding-the-lost-supper/

*02.02.2010.2100.00*


----------



## Edens_heel (Jan 5, 2010)

OneWickedAngel said:


> In the series ending traditions of The Sopranos and Battlestar Galatica, we now have: *The LOST Supper*
> 
> Click on pictures to view full size.
> 
> ...



I love that they're teasing us horribly without actually showing anything new from the series... kinda doubt that Kate is preggers, though - I can't see that part of the analysis being true (and why would such excellent writers want to rip off Dan Brown of all people?). It does seem to paint who will be the most critical of players in the final run of episodes - disappointing that Faraday isn't on there, as I am pretty sure he is coming back (because wen is death ever a genuine obstacle on this show?).

Just finished watching Season 5 last night... anticipation is now at peak levels. This has gotta be the first time I've ever given two shits about groundhog day coming up...


----------



## Edens_heel (Jan 5, 2010)

The Fez said:


> COUGHSPOILERCOUGH
> 
> The guy that plays Jacob is set to be a regular in season 6. WHAT IS THIS MADNESS.
> 
> ...



I'm not so sure that Claire is dead, but if it did happen, I'm betting that it didn't happen in Season 4 - rather, like Christian, she's been dead since Season 1... like every other woman on the island, she died giving birth, only the child somehow survived (and what we've seen since has been like al the other visions - most likely smokey-the-security system frakking with people's minds.

Coming full circle is too easy - I think, from what little I've heard, that they're sort of doing that with the very beginning of Season 6, but with more of an alternate timeline going on... but considering that there is talk of a huge climax and confrontation happening about a third of the way through the season, I doubt the alt-Lost thing will last.

As for Ben, I really agree - I finished up re-watching Season 5 last night, and by the end, when he and faux-Locke are confronting Jacob, I just started to feel that he was on par with Locke as being the most used and abused character on the show. I think they might pull a Gaius Baltar with Ben and have him come out to save the day in the end... though I suspect he will die in the process.

Also read last night on the Lost wiki that they are saving three mysteries for the very last episode - Smokey (naturally), the four-toed statue's relevance, and the identities of the two skeletons they found in the caves in Season 1. Is there anyone else out there who is almost convinced those bodies are Rose and Bernard? It just seems to fit for me, for some reason.

Thoughts?


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 5, 2010)

Edens_heel said:


> ...and the identities of the two skeletons they found in the caves in Season 1. Is there anyone else out there who is almost convinced those bodies are Rose and Bernard? It just seems to fit for me, for some reason.



That has been nagging me for SO FUCKING LONG. It's one of the lesser mysteries that hasn't even been addressed since it was brought up in one episode.

Rose and Bernard is an interesting theory. I hadn't figured those skeletons to really end up being any member of the cast.


----------



## Edens_heel (Jan 5, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> That has been nagging me for SO FUCKING LONG. It's one of the lesser mysteries that hasn't even been addressed since it was brought up in one episode.
> 
> Rose and Bernard is an interesting theory. I hadn't figured those skeletons to really end up being any member of the cast.



I think it will be those two simply because of how they are in the final episode of Season 5 - retired and happy together. It almost seems as if dying together on the island, where Rose has been healed, would be a sort of happy ending for them, if in fact the bones are theirs.

Of course, I'd be thrilled to have it also be something else epic and awesome.


----------



## fatlane (Jan 6, 2010)

If any episode this season involves a motorcycle jump over a shark tank, I'll stop watching immediately and write my own, vastly superior wrap-up of all loose ends.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jan 10, 2010)

Edens_heel said:


> ...snip...
> 
> and the identities of the two skeletons they found in the caves in Season 1. Is there anyone else out there who is almost convinced those bodies are Rose and Bernard? It just seems to fit for me, for some reason.
> 
> Thoughts?





Blackjack said:


> That has been nagging me for SO FUCKING LONG. It's one of the lesser mysteries that hasn't even been addressed since it was brought up in one episode.
> 
> Rose and Bernard is an interesting theory. I hadn't figured those skeletons to really end up being any member of the cast.



I know it's highly unlikely, considering how unpopular the characters were during season 3, but Adam and Eve could be the infamous Nikki & Paulo. They were buried alive after being bitten and paralyzed by that spider and fortunately haven't been seen since. However, I'm sure Lindoff, Cuse and crew can concoct something to explain how they (their bodies) got to the cave.


----------



## Edens_heel (Jan 10, 2010)

OneWickedAngel said:


> I know it's highly unlikely, considering how unpopular the characters were during season 3, but Adam and Eve could be the infamous Nikki & Paulo. They were buried alive after being bitten and paralyzed by that spider and fortunately haven't been seen since. However, I'm sure Lindoff, Cuse and crew can concoct something to explain how they (their bodies) got to the cave.



I'd be pissed if that were the case, simply because they were so unlikable.

Funny side-note though: in a recent interview, Lindelof mentioned that the spider that first bit Nikki was in fact the smoke monster, and there have been many other instances where Smokey has been responsible for something and we've missed it. That would be an amazing special feature on the final season DVDs - a trip back through the series as they point out each and every instance of Smoky.


----------



## Edens_heel (Jan 12, 2010)

http://www.thrfeed.com/2010/01/abcs-lost-press-tour-session-live-blog.html

Looks like we'll finally be getting our answers to the Libby mystery - thank god, because that was going to drive me nuts otherwise.

Also sounds like we're in for one mindfuck of a premiere...


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 12, 2010)

Edens_heel said:


> http://www.thrfeed.com/2010/01/abcs-lost-press-tour-session-live-blog.html
> 
> Looks like we'll finally be getting our answers to the Libby mystery - thank god, because that was going to drive me nuts otherwise.
> 
> Also sounds like we're in for one mindfuck of a premiere...



So glad that we're seeing Perrineau back, too. I love that guy.

However, based on the quotes... I'm not sure about the premiere, and even less so about the finale. There's a vast gulf of difference between explaining every little thing (_The Phantom Menace_, as per the article) and leaving things too open (_The Prisoner_, the one from the 60's, which was an outstanding series with a frustratingly esoteric ending). I'm totally addicted, though, so I'm watching it either way.

At any rate, if they keep LOST on Tuesdays this season, I'll be making some excuse to take the day off each week from work.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jan 12, 2010)

Edens_heel said:


> I'd be pissed if that were the case, simply because they were so unlikable.
> 
> Funny side-note though: in a recent interview, Lindelof mentioned that the spider that first bit Nikki was in fact the smoke monster, and there have been many other instances where Smokey has been responsible for something and we've missed it. That would be an amazing special feature on the final season DVDs - a trip back through the series as they point out each and every instance of Smoky.



Yeah, I agree. As I said just throwing it out there. Besides, If I recall Jack said the bodies looked like they had been there for what - fifty years? Even including flashing back to the 70s, not enough time has passed for the bodies to even be Rose and Bernard; from 1970 to now is just thirty years. 

As for Smokey, I suspect we're never going to have a complete answer for that phenomenon. You have the mechanical (the taxi cab sound, Ben being able to summon it, etc.), the spiritual (not being happy the Mr. Eko was unrepentant for his deeds), the metaphysical (taking form of those deceased, Christian, Alex, Claire? Locke?) and the physical (grabbing people and killing them - the pilot, Mr. Eko.) to account for. Some of it is just going to have to be left to _it just is_.

I'm glad Michael and Libby are making appearances in this final season. The return of Libby is great as there are a load of unanswered questions there. As for Michael, his reappearance will probably be akin to Jin's miraculous survival. Let's not even touch what may or may not have happened with him time-flashing wise. He's needed to help explain one of the biggest mysteries of all: Walt.


----------



## Edens_heel (Jan 12, 2010)

OneWickedAngel said:


> Yeah, I agree. As I said just throwing it out there. Besides, If I recall Jack said the bodies looked like they had been there for what - fifty years? Even including flashing back to the 70s, not enough time has passed for the bodies to even be Rose and Bernard; from 1970 to now is just thirty years.
> 
> As for Smokey, I suspect we're never going to have a complete answer for that phenomenon. You have the mechanical (the taxi cab sound, Ben being able to summon it, etc.), the spiritual (not being happy the Mr. Eko was unrepentant for his deeds), the metaphysical (taking form of those deceased, Christian, Alex, Claire? Locke?) and the physical (grabbing people and killing them - the pilot, Mr. Eko.) to account for. Some of it is just going to have to be left to _it just is_.
> 
> I'm glad Michael and Libby are making appearances in this final season. The return of Libby is great as there are a load of unanswered questions there. As for Michael, his reappearance will probably be akin to Jin's miraculous survival. Let's not even touch what may or may not have happened with him time-flashing wise. He's needed to help explain one of the biggest mysteries of all: Walt.



I'm in agreement on Smokey... I mean, if they DO have an explanation for all of that, I would love to hear it, but I really doubt it. The only thing I can think of at this moment is that Smokey was the other man on the island with Jacob, and that now he is in Locke, and that everything has been within its power, it has simply been playing its own game - for example, it came to Ben in season 4 to help make him think he had control, since it knew, in the guise of Locke, that Ben was needed to kill Jacob. And that's why it didn't come for Ben in season 5, when he attempted to call it from his home to be judged - because it was already standing there, as Locke, and when Ben fell into Smokey's lair, Locke conveniently disappeared to go find rope. It's definitely capable of all kinds of physical interaction, we know that, but I think it judges on its own accord whether or not to let itself be "summoned" or to simply act according to its own will. 

In fact, killing Eko would play into that as well - Eko was a foil for Locke, and Smokey needed Locke to be in a certain position with nothing holding him back from obtaining the leadership of the others and the confidence over Ben to make him want to kill Jacob. If you think of the entire series as a game of chess (or backgammon, as the case may be), then it's easy to see Smokey's actions, even the body mimicry of others, as positioning these people to be in certain places or certain frames of mind, just as Jacob was positioning them in their youth or pasts to all be the people they are (as evidenced in the season 5 finale). 

There are still three parts of this theory that I'm struggling with though - the "magic box" that Ben defined as being how the island grants wishes and needs, the subsequent arrival of Locke's "father" - the real Sawyer - and his role in this (how he was positioned in this game), and the purpose of the cabin and the line around it. If the sand was meant to keep something contained inside of it, it certainly wasn't Jacob, who resided all this time in the Statue's foot, and it certainly wasn't his opponent, who, if that man is Smokey, has been out and about since the very first episode anyway. Something else was in that cabin, but I don't have the first clue as to what it might have been.

And totally agreed on the Michael front - I've been wanting to know the deal with Walt since that first season finale. By all accounts, the only people still not defined as "likely" or "definite" to come back are Walt, Shannon, and Russeau (who is apparently too busy to make it back at all, so we're done with her). Either way, my hype has peaked.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jan 12, 2010)

I do not understand HALF of what this show is about, yet I love it. I really need to rewatch the whole thing at this point...


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jan 12, 2010)

activistfatgirl said:


> I do not understand HALF of what this show is about, yet I love it. I really need to rewatch the whole thing at this point...



I hope you have a lot of free time on your hands woman as you only have about twenty days to get through five seasons. Have fun!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jan 14, 2010)

The Lying! Scheming! Conniving! And above all Diabolical! Ben Linus!

LOST Untangled: 5 Seasons in 5 Minutes [HQ]


----------



## The Fez (Jan 14, 2010)

Edens_heel said:


> In fact, killing Eko would play into that as well - Eko was a foil for Locke, and Smokey needed Locke to be in a certain position with nothing holding him back from obtaining the leadership of the others and the confidence over Ben to make him want to kill Jacob. If you think of the entire series as a game of chess (or backgammon, as the case may be), then it's easy to see Smokey's actions, even the body mimicry of others, as positioning these people to be in certain places or certain frames of mind, just as Jacob was positioning them in their youth or pasts to all be the people they are (as evidenced in the season 5 finale).



Lucky how that worked out for them, considering they wanted to have Eko as a character right until the end; disagreements with with Adewale meant that he chose to leave the show, hence Eko's death not being built up to in previous episodes.


----------



## Edens_heel (Jan 22, 2010)

Less than two weeks to go - anyone marathoning through the previous seasons in an effort to get caught up?

Just watching the premiere of Caprica right now... hoping it can succeed to fill the sci-fi hole that Lost will leave in my heart after this year.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jan 25, 2010)

A little dramatic? Yes. But heartfelt? HELL YES!

Granted several of these questions you'll find have been answered in some form by the show itself, but as of this writing we have 7 Days, 20 Hours and 16 Minutes to speculate all we want on the rest. Have at it!

*100 Questions LOST better answer or we'll be pissed!*


----------



## Edens_heel (Jan 25, 2010)

OneWickedAngel said:


> A little dramatic? Yes. But heartfelt? HELL YES!
> 
> Granted several of these questions you'll find have been answered in some form by the show itself, but as of this writing we have 7 Days, 20 Hours and 16 Minutes to speculate all we want on the rest. Have at it!
> 
> *100 Questions LOST better answer or we'll be pissed!*



Great list - here's another one created on the Geekbox.net forums (great podcast btw)

http://forums.geekbox.net/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=266

It's ever-expanding. I think I'm going to try and narrow it down to just a few key things I need answered, beyond the obvious (Smokey, Jacob and his rival, Richard, etc.) that I know they will answer in some capacity.

When you think about it, 18 hours of showtime is actually a great deal if they use it effectively and don't dick us around too much - we might actually get a great many answers... or I could be living in a dreamland again.


----------



## leekelbel (Jan 26, 2010)

Lost = Best Show Ever!


----------



## supersizebbw (Jan 26, 2010)

LOL! i just had a look at the top 100 questions...i'm so glad to know i'm not the only one with some seriously valid questions....the whole jacob story had better start unravelling this season or i'll be pissed!!!! 

Looking forward to the season premiere...the suspense is killing me!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm loving this far too much, whatever am I going to post about once the series is over?  :sad:


VIDEO: *The Fine Bros LOST Musical Parody*


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Feb 2, 2010)

*!!!!! THE WAIT IS KILLING ME! AAARRRGGHHH !!!!!​*


----------



## Edens_heel (Feb 2, 2010)

Today's the day - at 8pm, my phone and laptop are going off for 3 hours. I do NOT want to be contacted by anyone in that time, because I'd just be rude and hang up on them anyway.

No one gets between me and my Lost...


----------



## fatlane (Feb 2, 2010)

GET THE POPCORN READY!

... and hit the DVR button!


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 2, 2010)

I hate the recaps that they do, but I'm sitting here watching closely anyways.


----------



## Edens_heel (Feb 2, 2010)

Think it's about time I go dark, so I don't risk seeing any east-coast spoilers (still got just over 3 hours here before it starts). Enjoy it, folks! This is the last time we get an epic season opener.


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 2, 2010)

Ahhhh, an answer or two! Leading, of course, to more questions, but a few mysteries are getting closer to being solved.

I will say, though, that this split is leaving me quite baffled, but I'm looking forward to seeing how it all goes.


----------



## Edens_heel (Feb 3, 2010)

I think I just brained my damage...








*SPOILERS - look away now if you haven't seen the premiere*








So how many things does the confirmation of Smokey = dead people answer? Eko's brother, Kate's horse, Christian... so many things answered with that one revelation, though still not the grand overarching WHY. 

Fantastic premiere - think my favourite part was the look on Richard's face when he finally realized exactly who "Locke" was. That was amazingly cool. Epic confrontations on the horizon...


----------



## rg770Ibanez (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm starting season four right now. This show is awesome, but I already hate a majority of the characters


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 3, 2010)

Edens_heel said:


> So how many things does the confirmation of Smokey = dead people answer? Eko's brother, Kate's horse, Christian... so many things answered with that one revelation, though still not the grand overarching WHY.



Balls, now I have to start Season One all over again and look for this stuff.


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm still confused about the whole time continuim thing. In the 70's, the Lostees (Sawyer, Hugo, Kate, Jack, etc.) all are living in Dharmaville. They unwittingly cause some of the things that they are trying to stop( Ben becomming an Other, and THE INCIDENT that Dr. Chang alludes to in all of those Dharma Initive Training vidoes). So, the Lostees try to change the future and cause the Incident. But we know that the Purge still happened, remember the picture of the Lostees under the "Namaste" sign that the Lostees in the present time found? Also, Jacob told Hugo in 1976 that he died an hour ago, But Jacob was killed by the fake Locke circa 2007.


----------



## toni (Feb 5, 2010)

Fatgirlfan said:


> Also, Jacob told Hugo in 1976 that he died an hour ago, But Jacob was killed by the fake Locke circa 2007.



I thought Hurley had that conversation with Jacob in the "present" because it is after Desmond blew up the Swan hatch. I don't think they are in the 70's anymore. 


I am thinking the plane still crashes because the bomb went off after they drilled through the pocket.


----------



## Edens_heel (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah, they are back in the present now (the present for them being 2007). The question for me is now whether or not they caused the incident, but I don't think we will have an answer to that until they reveal what's going on with this alternate timeline jazz (because the island was submerged under water in that timeline).

Either way, mindfuckery is afoot.


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Feb 8, 2010)

toni said:


> I thought Hurley had that conversation with Jacob in the "present" because it is after Desmond blew up the Swan hatch. I don't think they are in the 70's anymore.
> 
> 
> I am thinking the plane still crashes because the bomb went off after they drilled through the pocket.




It would make sense that now the Lostees are in the present( if Hurley is talking to Jacob). I hope that the writers know what they are doing!


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Feb 8, 2010)

Edens_heel said:


> Yeah, they are back in the present now (the present for them being 2007). The question for me is now whether or not they caused the incident, but I don't think we will have an answer to that until they reveal what's going on with this alternate timeline jazz (because the island was submerged under water in that timeline).
> 
> Either way, mindfuckery is afoot.



Amen to that, mindfuckery is indeed afoot! The submerged island made me say: WTF!??!!??


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Feb 8, 2010)

I can't wait for the next episode, I'm really interested to see how the split timeline deal is going to work out, although I am getting vexed at the almost constant violin screech denoting something significant or sinister as these moments crop up every twenty minutes or so


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 8, 2010)

Fatgirlfan said:


> I'm still confused about the whole time continuim thing. In the 70's, the Lostees (Sawyer, Hugo, Kate, Jack, etc.) all are living in Dharmaville. They unwittingly cause some of the things that they are trying to stop( Ben becomming an Other, and THE INCIDENT that Dr. Chang alludes to in all of those Dharma Initive Training vidoes). So, the Lostees try to change the future and cause the Incident. But we know that the Purge still happened, remember the picture of the Lostees under the "Namaste" sign that the Lostees in the present time found? Also, Jacob told Hugo in 1976 that he died an hour ago, But Jacob was killed by the fake Locke circa 2007.



*ummm ya.....WTF is what I walked away with....i think it seems like the shit is just getting deeper and deeper, but its kinda like a train wreck..I can't stop watching*   :doh:


----------



## marlowegarp (Feb 8, 2010)

I really feel like we'll get answers to most of the big questions, like where Jacob and his nemesis come from, what will be the result of the Ben/Whitmore feud and a reconciliation of the various timelines in what will be the closest thing to Crisis of Infinite Earths to yet be filmed. However, it's the smaller ones that still nag at me... 

1. Why, oh why have Jacob be played by Jeff Fahey? It looks like he's about to spontaneously rape the rest of the cast? He's been hinted at for seasons and THIS is what he looks like?!

2. When young Ben was shot by Sayid, why was he not instantly killed and sent flying by the impact of a large bullet on his young body?

3. Why is Kate still alive?

4. Why is Ana Lucia NOT still alive and (in the alternate timeline) happily married to Sun, after Sun wisely abandoned Jin to his fate? This would pretty much be the best subplot ever.

Aside from these, though, I think they've got most of the rest of it covered.


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 8, 2010)

The book that Desmond was reading on the plane is by Salman Rushdie- _Haroun and the Sea of Stories_. Rushdie is also known for his controversial novel _Satanic Verses_.

The cover can be seen here on Amazon.

I'm not certain as to the importance, but figure it ought to be made note of.


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 9, 2010)

My husband was so confused by the season premier that he actually got up and did dishes.. It takes an act of god to get him to do dishes, so i think he's over lost! 
I got some answers but have even more questions. I'll keep watching since i invested in 5 seasons already


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Feb 16, 2010)

Damn I'm slow! It just dawned on me the real Locke and faux-Locke have another thing in common.

Neither could directly kill the person standing in the way of they wanted most:

As much as he hated his father, Real Locke could not kill him to become leader of The Others. He got Sawyer to do it. 

As much as he hated Jacob, MIB could not kill him to get off the island. He got Ben to do it. 

So the question is? If Sawyer does assume the mantle of Island Keeper, what treachery is MIB going to use to get manipulate his way off the island through Sawyer? And how does Illana and Richard figure into it as servants of Jacob/Island Keeper?


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 16, 2010)

Another theme that's come up again with this last bit of tonight's episode is that of the god who isn't there. We saw this in Season Two when Locke lost his faith in pressing the button and the DHARMA stations; again in Seasons Three and Four when Locke convinced Ben that Jacob didn't give a damn about him. This latter example is particularly noteworthy because some of the books that Locke gives Ben to read are about this exact topic- for example, Philip K. Dick's _Valis_ (and it's a theme that comes up a lot in Dick's stories as well).

Now Esau is trying to convince Sawyer that there's nothing to protect on the island, and that the people who follow Jacob are ultimately following a delusional being with no larger plan.


----------



## marlowegarp (Feb 17, 2010)

God is real. He's just a raper... 

I was a little annoyed by the torture of Sayid in the last episode, as it seemed kind of on-the-nose, until I realized that it was meant to establish that Sayid had been corrupted. The real Sayid wouldn't demand anything of his torturers, as he would know he wouldn't get it. The big question seems to be the exact nature and scope of Jacob and Esau's powers. Clearly they dwarf the Others, just as the Others dwarf the Castaways, but who are they? Are they the last of their kind or, as I suspect, is the island some kind of portal to the land of magical giant death gods?


----------



## toni (Feb 17, 2010)

We finally find out what the numbers mean. Who saw that coming? Do you think they are ranked any certain way and why are they not sequential?


----------



## Edens_heel (Feb 17, 2010)

toni said:


> We finally find out what the numbers mean. Who saw that coming? Do you think they are ranked any certain way and why are they not sequential?



I think we just got the first taste of what they -might- mean (and you'll notice that Kate was nowhere there... and Claire's name was crossed out with a 313 next to it, so I'm wondering if she's actually dead now. 

More than the numbers, I'm just happy we got the List finally! So, any thoughts out there on the kid Locke was seeing? Aaron, perhaps? Or does the island have another entity (remember Locke saying in season one, when he saw the Smoke Monster lording over him for the first time, that he looked into the eye of the island and all he saw was a bright light - and this kid with blood on his hands was bathed in a bright light?).

Awesome ep. Head barely able to comprehend the layers of what we might be seeing. 14 more to go!


----------



## Ash (Feb 17, 2010)

Edens_heel said:


> I think we just got the first taste of what they -might- mean (and you'll notice that Kate was nowhere there... and Claire's name was crossed out with a 313 next to it, so I'm wondering if she's actually dead now.



I agree. We know that the numbers correspond to the names of some of the survivors, but we don't know what the numbers themselves really stand for. 

I did notice that Kate wasn't there, which is interesting. I'm really tired of her, to be honest. There was also no Walt. Hmm. In the neverending puzzle that is this show, I still can't find any place where this kid fits. He's special in some way and he seems to see things most can't, but we've never gotten any answers about him.

Also, I'm wondering which Kwon was 42. I want to think it's Sun. I feel like she's a bigger player than they've let on so far. 

For those who didn't get a chance to write them down (thank cheesus for iPhones):
4 Locke
8 Reyes
15 Ford
16 Jarrah
23 Shephard
42 Kwon

As far as the kid with the bloody arms that Smokelocke was chasing, my initial thought was that maybe it was Jacob. Smokey was surprised when Sawyer could see the kid, and he clearly didn't like him either. Maybe the kid is Jacob as he was when he and Esau were children. 

There's so much more to say about this episode. I'll just rattle off some curious things that stuck with me. I'm going to refer to the two chains of time that seem to be working here as "the crash chain" and the "no-crash chain". 
-In the no-crash chain, when Locke comes back from Australia, Helen is there waiting for him. In the crash chain, we know that Helen had left Locke long before he decided to go on walkabout.
-When Helen and John were talking about their wedding, she suggested they elope and invite her parents and _his father_ which suggests that in the no-crash chain, Locke's father didn't betray him (or if he did, Locke is VERY forgiving) and that he must have lost use of his legs some other way. 
-In the no-crash chain, Ben Linus is a European History teacher at the school where Locke subs, which means that there are no "Others", which makes sense since, when the plane didn't crash, we saw that the island was at the bottom of the sea. 
-Richard seemed weak and afraid in a way that we've never seen before, and I didn't like it. I love that character. <--random bullet point that has nothing to do with anything.


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 17, 2010)

By the way, I rather like the Steinbeck nod. Mainly because _Of Mice and Men_ is one of the best books I read in school.

As to the kid- I didn't see any blood on his hands when watching it again, and the bright light looked like it might've just been sunlight through the trees, so I'm not really sure that it _means _anything. Probably just highlighting his presence for dramatic purposes- wouldn't be as much of a shock if he was in dull light or shadow.


----------



## Edens_heel (Feb 17, 2010)

Ashley, I'm really wondering with this alternate reality if it's not so much a non-crash reality, as it is a reality had the island never existed in the first place. Which makes me think this is less a random split of some kind that they're doing for artistic purposes, and more "this is how the characters would be today had the hydrogen bomb sunk the island to the bottom of the ocean." Which makes me wonder just how much the island influenced other lives outside of the few that were touched by Jacob - aside from just Helen being with Locke, she also mentioned his father being at their wedding, the father that, I'm guessing, didn't push Locke out the window in this timeline. Which begs the question: how was Locke paralyzed this time?

So many more questions...


----------



## marlowegarp (Feb 21, 2010)

Ashley said:


> Also, I'm wondering which Kwon was 42. I want to think it's Sun. I feel like she's a bigger player than they've let on so far.



I think that 42 is both of Sun and Jin. If Jacob wanted to come into contact with them separately, he had plenty of opportunities to do so, and the two of them had a clear "chemistry" with the island right from the start, albeit Jin's fishing skills are a more overt example. I wouldn't be surprised if they wind up being the caretakers (I forget the actual title) of the island. Also, it's been forever, but Sun was able to give birth on the island, right? 

The list is shorter now, regardless, with Locke gone as well as Sayid and now, maybe Sawyer. The idea of Jack or Hurley staying on the island and protecting it seems a bit much. 

In the flash-sideways, Locke not even calling Jack seemed odd. They could have had him get home from his consult with bad news, but to not even call? Hrrm.


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 21, 2010)

marlowegarp said:


> Also, it's been forever, but Sun was able to give birth on the island, right?



Nope- she was barely pregnant during her stay on the island, and by the time they returned to civilization she was about 4-5 months along, if I recall correctly.


----------



## marlowegarp (Feb 21, 2010)

Thaaat's right. I always forget that for the first three seasons, basically no time passes.


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 21, 2010)

marlowegarp said:


> Thaaat's right. I always forget that for the first three seasons, basically no time passes.



It's frustrating that over the course of three years, only three months goes by.


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 23, 2010)

Gotta be honest, I'm liking this side of Claire.


----------



## Edens_heel (Feb 24, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> Gotta be honest, I'm liking this side of Claire.



Same - definitely expected her "friend" to be either Christian or Locke, though. LOVED Jin's reaction.

But the big question? The lighthouse and the second (and seemingly more organized) list of names. Anyone have any thoughts on that?


----------



## supersoup (Feb 24, 2010)

i wanted to see slot 108 SO BAD.

dammit jack, dammit.


----------



## CrankySpice (Feb 24, 2010)

supersoup said:


> i wanted to see slot 108 SO BAD.
> 
> dammit jack, dammit.



especially because 108 = the numbers all added up together.

Also, assuming that the lighthouse shows the childhood home of the person associated with the numbers, then it appears that 42 = Sun - assuming the Asian style building we saw was the same one where she and Jin were courting, which I have assumed was her home (since he went inside to speak with her father). My theory was that 42 = Sun & Jin's child (since Jacob touched them both at their wedding) but if that was the case, then the mirror should have shown a high rise.


----------



## Edens_heel (Feb 24, 2010)

I love so many things about this episode, from the trip down memory lane to the caves, to finding out exactly why Jack is on this island, even the side-story was fantastic, and a wonderful parallel to all the other stories we've been given in flashbacks about Jack's relationship with his father, and his inability to be a father to Aaron.

Best of all, though, was a very subtle addition to the possible truth behind the numbers. Whether or not the degrees on the mirror's base were the final reveal of them, or simply another layer peeled away, I love how subtly and intelligently they worked that in there. I would love to see hwo they link this to the insane number of numeric coincidences that keep popping up all over the island and in their past lives.

I was nervous about this season, about them being able to wrap things up, but with the reveals already slowly happening, and the mad curiosity I have about how they are going to justify the flash-sideways, this is just getting better and better.


----------



## marlowegarp (Feb 24, 2010)

supersoup said:


> i wanted to see slot 108 SO BAD.
> 
> dammit jack, dammit.



That is a phrase I have uttered aloud so many times during this show. Sadly, furiously, matter-of-factly, it all comes down to "dammit Jack, dammit". Could you wait 30 fucking seconds?!


----------



## Scorsese86 (Feb 24, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> Gotta be honest, I'm liking this side of Claire.



Yes. Absolutely. That cute innocent girl has become completely crazy!


----------



## marlowegarp (Mar 3, 2010)

I was watching last night's episode and about halfway through my roommate said "So it's The Stand now?" I can't really dispute this. This came immediately after we decided that Sayid's price for joining Esau was a woman made of peanut butter. This is such a great show to watch with friends.


----------



## Edens_heel (Mar 3, 2010)

Fantastic ending to last night's episode. Yeah, it is coming off a little like The Stand (though hopefully without the bullshit hand-of-god ending), but where it differs is the alternate reality. I was thinking as I watched last night that we were actually seeing Sayid's life as gifted to him by Faux Locke. What I mean is, what if the flash-sideways are showing us all a "deal with the devil," how all their lives would/could/should be if they choose to side with Smokey the Towering Inferno of Pain? Is this world what he gives them? If so, are we piece by piece watching the finale that COULD have been? And will it be a character that stands apart from the chaos of destiny and free will that manages to, one way or another, bring these two realities crashing together in, one hopes, an extremely epic and violent way? I'm thinking Desmond is the ace-in-the-hole here...

- Random tidbits: Based on the trailer for next week I have to ask, does anyone out there actually think they will kill ben so far from the finale? And not only that, but announce it a week early? I call fake-out on that.

- Love that all the characters are finally coming together... now we just need to reuinte Jin and Sun.

- In three eps we get the epic Alpert episode, which I'm guessing will fill in a lot of the blanks.

- And leaked today, apparently the episode right before the finale is going to be devoted entirely to Jacob and his rival. That's just speculation, but damn, that would be epic.


----------



## Bearsy (Mar 3, 2010)

supersoup said:


> i wanted to see slot 108 SO BAD.
> 
> dammit jack, dammit.



My money's on Desmond Hume.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 4, 2010)

supersoup said:


> i wanted to see slot 108 SO BAD.
> 
> dammit jack, dammit.



Position 108 has the scratched out name of Wallace see here.
Who the heck was Wallace, we probably will never know, nor for that matter really need to know for the purpose of this episode. 

By the way 1: Where are Jack's tattoos? 

By the way 2: I was watching LOST with a group of friends and called the last ten minutes with Sayid at the temple perfect. I especailly freaked out the guy sitting next to me when I said "I know" along with Sayid in the same tone of voice and smiled just as "sweetly". It's been decided I've been infected by Smocke and have a darkness growing inside me also. 
Poor fools don't realize it was always there! (insert Sayid at the healing pool smile here)


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 4, 2010)

OneWickedAngel said:


> Position 108 has the scratched out name of Wallace see here.



Oh, AWESOME pic there.

Also note that 117 is Linus...


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 4, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> Oh, AWESOME pic there.
> 
> Also note that 117 is Linus...



Yes, and "Dr. Linus" is the name of next week's episode!

On other notes: 

Now we know what Widmore meant when he said "a war is coming". Since Widmore wanted Locke back on the island, does that mean he's on the Smoke Monster's side and not Jacob's side? Will he be back? Is this his revenge for being banished? 

Is it me, but when Ilana, Sun, Frank and Miles ducked in the secret wall to get away from Smokey, no one asked "Where's Ben?"

Speaking of Smocke, his expression upon seeing Kate. He has to know she's not "infected", yet he's letting her tag along. Does it have anything to do with her name not being on the cave wall (not a candidate)? Or will Smocke attempt to use her as bait for/against Jack? Once Jack gets to doing whatever it is Jacob says has to be done, that is.

Gonna get a little "sideways"...

How apropos is it Keamy is the mob guy here considering what a dick he was on the island? Same character different wardrobe. There was obit that would have given me much pleasure to read, to paraphrase Twain. Now we know who is the "friend" Jin was to deliver the watch to. Considering side-Jin was all tied up, where the heck was Sun? How did they get out of the airport security situation? 

Ow my brain hurts! More answers, less questions dammit!


----------



## Edens_heel (Mar 4, 2010)

OneWickedAngel said:


> Yes, and "Dr. Linus" is the name of next week's episode!
> 
> On other notes:
> 
> ...



I loved the Keamy tie as well, and that in a round about manner, it answers a question from season 1 (Jin's destination, though not how he got there). That, and that no matter what reality it is, Sayid cannot seem to succeed over his more vicious tendencies. Those around him keep bringing it out.

As for Kate's name, it can't be seen, but it is there and it's on the lighthouse compass as well - at the Paley Fest this past week, Carlton Cuse confirmed that, though her name did appear on Smokey's cave wall, they just didn't have a shot of it in the final scene. And yes, it was already crossed out. So Austin is no longer a candidate.

And for the record, I LOVE the idea that Widmore is on the side of Smokey... that's a fantastic way to spin things!


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 9, 2010)

...holy shit. That was some damn fine work by Michael Emerson just now.

This might be my favorite episode of the season.


----------



## Ash (Mar 10, 2010)

Is it a given yet that there will be spoilers in this thread for those who haven't seen the most recent episode? 

Go no further if you haven't seen "Dr. Linus"!

I was happy to find out in tonight's episode that, in the flash-sideways, the island HAD existed--at least until Ben and his father left it. I'm also led to believe that, as far as Roger knows, the island went on after they left and that good things happened there. He said tonight that he wanted more/better for Ben and said that maybe it would have been if they hadn't left. Of course we know that, when Oceanic 815 landed in LA, the island was at the bottom of the ocean, so who knows what happened between then and "now". 

Also, I'm crazy excited that we now have two camps: the Smokey side and the Jacob side. Clearly the members of the respective sides aren't completely sure where their allegiances lie yet, but I'm stoked about the possibilities here.


----------



## Edens_heel (Mar 10, 2010)

Ashley said:


> Is it a given yet that there will be spoilers in this thread for those who haven't seen the most recent episode?
> 
> Go no further if you haven't seen "Dr. Linus"!
> 
> ...



It was fantastic - best acting we've seen yet from Michael Emmerson. I also love the splitting of the two camps. More and more though I find I'm leaning towards one theory...

Even though the island obviously existed in the alternate reality, I'm of the mindset that these flash-sideways things are the world as it would be if the decision were to be made (some final decision that we have yet to see, but will likely be coming at the climax of the series) to let Smokey give them their inner most desires (as he tempted Sayid with last week). I don't think that will be how the series ends, rather I think we'll see instead the aftermath of having chosen a path of "light" for lack of a better term. Part of the reason I'm thinking this is that it seems so far that the ones who side with Jacob seem to be doing well in their alternate realities (Jack reconciles with his son, finds peace over his father's passing; Ben denies himself the seat of power to save Alex and live a good life; Hurley has all the luck in the world; Locke, who never truly had the chance to side with anyone but chose to respect the island itself, found happiness with his father and Helen), whereas those who have chosen to side with Flocke have been also given their desires, but with a negative twist (Sayid having Nadia in his life, but not having her to love; Jin getting into trouble with Keamy and the mob; Claire having the adopted parents rejecting her - though it remains to be seen about those last two as to whether or not they will truly pick a side, and whether or not their alternate realities will end up as poorly as they seem to be going).

Another theme so far seems to be "you are what you are" twisted through the views of island interaction or non-interaction - like Sayid will always be a killer deep down, just as Ben will always be a schemer. The catch being, however, that without the island's influence and the taste of power having already been there, his natural path wound up being towards good, while Sayid naturally fell back to darkness.

God I love where this might be heading...


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 10, 2010)

Emerson deserves another Emmy for this episode alone. Ben's expression when Ilana forgives him and he stumbles after her completely gobsmacked; perfect.

Good points EH. I concur on all of them and liking the ideas of your theory.

I couldn't help but smirk at how FS-Ben provides oxygen relief to his dad, Roger, in contrast to original Ben killing him with gas him in The Purge? I also liked that moment of tension between Jack and Ben near the end of the episode. 

Speaking of end of episode - Jacob said someone was coming to the Island. Think he meant Widmore? Widmore did say a war is coming and two sides have definitely been formed. Team Smocke at the Hydra and Team Jacob at the beach. Side Note: this means BOTH islands actually moved, not just the one with the Donkey Wheel. 

And check out the cojones on Dr. "I'll just sit here with you, 'cause ain't dick gonna happen to us" Sheppard! I kind of wish a little "pop" had happened just to watch them jump. Worse, he was proven right. Jack's back and he's going to be near impossible to deal with now. 

Two episodes in a row with no Sawyer? Next week's "Recon" BETTER be damn good for the wait.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Mar 13, 2010)

OneWickedAngel said:


> Emerson deserves another Emmy for this episode alone. Ben's expression when Ilana forgives him and he stumbles after her completely gobsmacked; perfect.



Hear, hear!

I think Emerson is the best actor in the show, and it's such a powerful performance. Look at the changes Ben has gone through, and it's been done perfectly. This week's episode, _Dr. Linus_, was just brilliant.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 16, 2010)

LeFluer -- mindfuck No. 1

hahahaha!


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 16, 2010)

It's not nearly as good as Emerson last week, but Josh Holloway's confession just now about Sawyer certainly shines as some of his best dramatic work on the show.


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 16, 2010)

Also: Richard's story next week.



*FUCK.*



*YES.*


----------



## supersoup (Mar 16, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> Also: Richard's story next week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fucking agreed. so excited!!


----------



## rg770Ibanez (Mar 17, 2010)

I hate Claire and Sayid is a badass. That is all.


----------



## Edens_heel (Mar 17, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> Also: Richard's story next week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



About frakking time...

And supposedly we get Jacob's, Flocke's and the island's backstory in the 15th episode - with none of the regular cast in that episode. Now THAT I can't wait for.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 17, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> Also: Richard's story next week.
> 
> *FUCK.*
> 
> *YES.*



*CHECK*



rg770Ibanez said:


> I hate Claire and Sayid is a badass. That is all.



*MATE*



Edens_heel said:


> About frakking time...
> 
> And supposedly we get Jacob's, Flocke's and the island's backstory in the 15th episode - with none of the regular cast in that episode. Now THAT I can't wait for.



and *MATCH*!


----------



## Scorsese86 (Mar 17, 2010)

Help: Locke-like spirit/thing/man said to Kate: "Aaron's mother is crazy too", or something. Can someone with a little more knowledge help me on this one? Yes, Claire is crazy, I get that - but she too. What other mother is he talking about?


----------



## marlowegarp (Mar 17, 2010)

What a fun episode! Picking up speed. 

I love how in the Lost world, you need skills to fly an aircraft but any moron can pilot a submarine.


----------



## supersoup (Mar 17, 2010)

marlowegarp said:


> What a fun episode! Picking up speed.
> 
> I love how in the Lost world, you need skills to fly an aircraft but any moron can pilot a submarine.



i made this comment last night, haha. 

pee ess, I LOVE THIS SHOW.


----------



## marlowegarp (Mar 17, 2010)

Haha! Of course. I just picture naughty lil' baby Kate and Sawyer breaking open the moneyboxes of those little airplanes and submarines they have at Stop n' Shop and riding them for free for hours. Why didn't Whidmore get a Sawyerly nickname?! I was hoping for "Professor X". 

This show is so much fun.


----------



## Ash (Mar 17, 2010)

Scorsese86 said:


> Help: Locke-like spirit/thing/man said to Kate: "Aaron's mother is crazy too", or something. Can someone with a little more knowledge help me on this one? Yes, Claire is crazy, I get that - but she too. What other mother is he talking about?



A few minutes before Smocke told Kate that his mother was crazy, so he was comparing Claire to his own mother.


----------



## Edens_heel (Mar 17, 2010)

There's a couple things that have been gnawing at my brain stem, two things I realize that I really, REALLY want answered, though little (if anything) seems to be said about them:

Why didn't Claire flit through time with the others? And for that matter, why didn't the Others and Richard also flit through time? Was it something more than simply the over-arching theme of "destiny" that chose just those members of the cast to be shuttled through time? And if it was just our characters, then why not Sun? This is starting to drive me mad and I hope to hell there's a reason for it.

And the other thing, also related to time travel: Why, other than for the convenience of the narrative, did they go back to such specific years? And considering that the meat of the first four years took place in 2004, then they shuttled back to 1954 to see the Jughead, then 74 to meet with Dharma, is there some reason as to why the time travel seems to happen in decades?

In the end, these might seem inconsequential to most, but I will be pissed if these elements are tossed aside with little to no reason to their existence.

Thoughts?


----------



## Edens_heel (Mar 17, 2010)

Ashley said:


> A few minutes before Smocke told Kate that his mother was crazy, so he was comparing Claire to his own mother.



I love that they are building up the "humanity" to Smokey... the supernatural always being anchored by the real and the mundane - fantastic stuff.


----------



## Webmaster (Mar 17, 2010)

I wonder why no one has ever asked what the smoke monster is. I mean, Locke goes, "I am the smoke monster," and they just go, "Oh, okay, cool" and that's that.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Mar 17, 2010)

Ashley said:


> A few minutes before Smocke told Kate that his mother was crazy, so he was comparing Claire to his own mother.



Thank you, Ashley. Must have missed that... seeing it online without subtitles... can miss things then. Once again, thank you


----------



## marlowegarp (Mar 17, 2010)

Edens_heel said:


> I love that they are building up the "humanity" to Smokey... the supernatural always being anchored by the real and the mundane - fantastic stuff.



I'm kind of worried about this...

http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/VillainDecay

The Big Bad being out and available all season is always risky. Consider Season 5 of Buffy for example, where Glory was in practically every episode. By the end, her threat level dropped to zero. However, Smocke is still pretty mysterious, so we shall see.


----------



## fatlane (Mar 18, 2010)

Big Hugo wins it all and gets to be the next Jacob.

You heard it here first. That's my call in the Dim Board Lost Pool.


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Mar 18, 2010)

best flash-sideways yet, total bromance between sawyer and miles

also are the jacobites from the second plane working for widmore?

can't wait for next week


----------



## Micara (Mar 18, 2010)

Gosh, the amount of shirtless Sawyer in this episode was amazing! :smitten:

I thought the freakiest thing was Sayid's reaction when Claire jumped Kate. Of course, maybe he was just hoping Claire would finish her off like I was... WHY, WHY, WHY did Locke-Monster have to pull Claire off??? 

I thought it was pretty weird that Sawyer ran into Tina Fey on Hydra Island... 

I am looking forward to Richard's story next week! :happy:


----------



## fatlane (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm eagerly awaiting Hugo's showcase episode.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 23, 2010)

Micara said:


> ... snip ...
> 
> I am looking forward to Richard's story next week! :happy:



"Ab Aeterno" mere hours away  

Tricky Dicky related questions that may be answered tonight: 


Why did Ilana greet him as "Ricardus" last season? 

How OLD is he?

If he came over on the Black Rock with MIB, how did he meet Jacob and come to side with him?

tick...tick...tick...


----------



## marlowegarp (Mar 23, 2010)

I thought both MIB and Jacob were on the island and then Richard arrived on the Black Rock, but I may be wrong. Ricardus is also just the Latin for Richard.


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 23, 2010)

That prison scene with the priest just now was damn good. This season is really pulling out some of the most dramatic stuff in the series. I love it.

ETA: Magnus Hanso?!


----------



## ogie (Mar 23, 2010)

Season six of lost ..and just like the past 5 seasons i am confused, angry and can't wait to find out why the writers of this show have tortured us all these years.

my theory off lost is that we are much like Desmond in the dharma station, it is a test to see how long we will press the button.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 24, 2010)

marlowegarp said:


> I thought both MIB and Jacob were on the island and then Richard arrived on the Black Rock, but I may be wrong. Ricardus is also just the Latin for Richard.



Nope, you were right. MIB & Jacob were already there. 



Blackjack said:


> That prison scene with the priest just now was damn good. This season is really pulling out some of the most dramatic stuff in the series. I love it.
> 
> ETA: Magnus Hanso?!



It's the last hurrah; everyone is giving it their all. I admit I laughed out loud when the priest was all _sorry, you're like so S.O.L. on that forgiveness ish. Hope ya not wearing gasoline drawers dude._ (my very loosely based interpretation of the scene of course).:blush:

Though I loved the Hanso toss out, I am claiming "bullshit" on the ship surfing a Tsumani wave and taking out the statue. That was so LAME. Almost as implausible as a gold necklace made buried in raw dirt 1867 is going to be found some 140 years later in the exact same spot, pretty much still in pristine condition. 

Since Smoky "read" Richard while still chained in the Black Rock, I take it Jacob had already touched Richard in his past rendering him unkillable by MIB. 

They're obviously playing the Good/Evil card here. The nameless MIB is Lucifer 
, always stirring up trouble and making his presence known our bidness. Jacob is God, non-interfering, leaving each person to make their own choices without external influence. And Richard becomes a representative of all holy men with spiritual guidance to help you on your way.


----------



## toni (Mar 24, 2010)

Watch out Jennifer Love Hewitt...Hurley is the new Ghost Whisper lol


----------



## marlowegarp (Mar 24, 2010)

OneWickedAngel said:


> It's the last hurrah; everyone is giving it their all. I admit I laughed out loud when the priest was all _sorry, you're like so S.O.L. on that forgiveness ish. Hope ya not wearing gasoline drawers dude._ (my very loosely based interpretation of the scene of course).:blush:
> 
> 
> Since Smoky "read" Richard while still chained in the Black Rock, I take it Jacob had already touched Richard in his past rendering him unkillable by MIB.



I know! Worst chaplain ever. 'Murder?! Well, in all the years I've been at this prison, I've never had to hear a MURDERER confess. Tough titty.' 

I'm not sure if Richard was protected at that point. MIB may have just wanted to try using a human agent to kill Jacob for the first time, as Jacob seemed kind of surprised by both Richard and the attempt on his life. 

Is it sad that when I saw Hurley speaking Spanish, my first thought was 'Oh no! Did Papa Cheech die?'

Great episode, though I'm totally with you on the ridiculousness of a tsunami taking out that huge statue.


----------



## Edens_heel (Mar 24, 2010)

marlowegarp said:


> I know! Worst chaplain ever. 'Murder?! Well, in all the years I've been at this prison, I've never had to hear a MURDERER confess. Tough titty.'
> 
> I'm not sure if Richard was protected at that point. MIB may have just wanted to try using a human agent to kill Jacob for the first time, as Jacob seemed kind of surprised by both Richard and the attempt on his life.
> 
> ...



Outside of the statue issue (which is unrealistic - the ship should have been torn in half, not the statue, unless the tsunami did most of the work), that was one of the best episodes of the entire series - and it feels SO good to have Richard's backstory out of the way. Not to mention it elaborated on some key things - like why, exactly Jacob is so infuriatingly hands off in his approach, and it gave us a bit more info on the island's purpose... 

The way I see it, the island is like a levy - it's keeping a tsunami of evil away from the rest of the world. How Jacob fits into that, why MIB couldn't kill him on his own, what MIB meant by saying the Jacob stole his body, those are still big issues that are needed before the overall story makes total sense (in terms of its focus). I did like, though, how Sayid and Richard were mirrored in a sense - each being told in almost identical terms to kill the other deity, and how their lives/outlooks have changed as a result - Richard finding hope, Sayid losing any semblance of it. Good stuff. That, coupled with Hurley's final pronouncement and the coda between Jacob and MIB really made it feel as if we have just entered into the endgame - no more bullshit, let's just cut to the chase and wipe out everyone that's left.

May 23 can't come fast enough.


----------



## Edens_heel (Mar 24, 2010)

Also, not sure if it's been mentioned or not, but they have managed to snag both Shannon and Rousseau for the end of the season... I think they actually managed to get everyone they set out to get. When you think about the logistics, a cast this size over so many years, they are remarkably lucky to have been able to access the same actors. Looking at the Matrix and Harry Potter sagas, both of which were much less complex in their execution but struggled to rebound after unfortunate cast deaths, the Lost team is *incredibly* lucky (and I can say that without jinxing anything as they have apparently finished putting together the finale).


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 24, 2010)

When we are first introduced to MIB he and Jacob are having a pleasant mexican standoff on a nice sunny beach with the Black Rock on nice calm seas in the near distance. Can someone please tell me where in the meatballs and spaghetti did the George Clooney worthy Perfect Storm suddenly come from? I suspect either Jacob or MIB just reset the game board and started a new match with that one doozy. 

Obviously, there were other "levy keepers" before Jacob, who choose the job through free-will. I suspect the previous keeper touched Jacob in some manner in his past; thus he was protected, the way his touch protects the candidates. That is why MIB can't directly touch/kill him. I do wonder how is Smokey's "office" is filled? I am going to guess probably not voluntarily. However he originally obtained the position of "black player" he direly wants out of it now, but can't leave the island because of Jacob "stealing" his body.


----------



## marlowegarp (Mar 24, 2010)

That would go a long way towards explaining why Jacob looks like a raper.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 24, 2010)

*Oh 
My
Freakin'
Guyliner!*

*LOST Untangled 6.09 Ab Aeterno*



marlowegarp said:


> That would go a long way towards explaining why Jacob looks like a raper.


Hee-hee!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 31, 2010)

meh...

Other than seeing Desmond in literally the last minute of the show, last night was pretty much a waste. And considering this unusual dearth of responses the day after a show, I'm thinking everyone agrees pretty mush agrees. 

So how many of us just knew "The Package" was going to be good ol' Brother Des? It makes the most sense.

Widmore has hated Des from the onset, why? Because he already knew Des was going to be a keep player in this war. Being a relatively good Dad was simply trying to spare Penny the heartache of when this time comes. A decent plan that back-fired royally. 

This also explained why the woman in the jewelry shop (yes Eloise long before we knew she was Eloise) wouldn't sell Des the engagement ring for Penny. And why when he left the Lampost saying he was finished with the Island, she informed him that the Island was not finished with him. 

Next week: The Desmond centric "Happily Ever After"


----------



## Micara (Mar 31, 2010)

OneWickedAngel said:


> meh...
> 
> Other than seeing Desmond in literally the last minute of the show, last night was pretty much a waste. And considering this unusual dearth of responses the day after a show, I'm thinking everyone agrees pretty mush agrees.
> 
> ...



Completely agree. My reaction last night was "Zzzzzzzz" for 59 minutes and then "Squee!!! Des!!!!" :smitten:


----------



## Edens_heel (Mar 31, 2010)

I actually enjoyed it, especially for seeing Mikhail lose his eye again (and Keemy just can't die enough times... creepy bug-eyed bastard). I was only disappointed with Jin and Sun still being kept apart as I have loved that pairing since the first season.

While it wasn't a huge ep, it did move the players into an interesting position - and good to know that even Whidmore knew very little about Smokey.

Mostly I didn't post as I've been spending far too much time on the other island... thinking we need a Lost thread there as well.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 1, 2010)

Completely unrelated to Season Six, ThinkGeek just released this awesome piece of LOST gadgetry.

I want one.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 1, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> Completely unrelated to Season Six, ThinkGeek just released this awesome piece of LOST gadgetry.
> 
> I want one.



Bwahahahahahahaha!!! Stand in line, dude, stand in line!


----------



## toni (Apr 2, 2010)

OneWickedAngel said:


> meh...
> 
> Other than seeing Desmond in literally the last minute of the show, last night was pretty much a waste.



I couldn't agree with you more. What a waste of an episode.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 6, 2010)

So now we not only have some divine conflict going on, a smoke monster, and time travel, but Widmore just turned Desmond into Dr. fuckin' Manhattan.

WAY TO GO CHIEF


----------



## Edens_heel (Apr 6, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> So now we not only have some divine conflict going on, a smoke monster, and time travel, but Widmore just turned Desmond into Dr. fuckin' Manhattan.
> 
> WAY TO GO CHIEF



Fuck - hate having to wait 3 more hours for it to hit the west coast. I'm gonna have to go in Dims blackout until then.

I am really starting to wonder if what Faraday said about Des and time travel - that the rules don't apply to him - will factor into everything in this last year, with the alt-Lost as well, and that Des will truly be the key to everything.

Cannot wait for this show to end so my conspiracy theories can rest.


----------



## Edens_heel (Apr 7, 2010)

Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn.

The moral of the episode? Don't fuck with a pissed-off Iraqi soldier. Ten seconds of screen time and two bodies on the ground - not bad, Sayid.

I've been saying it for years now - Desmond is the frigging key to this entire series. Is there anyone who wasn't getting excited when he said he wanted to track down the other 815ers and "show them something"?

I'm getting the feeling that all the whacked out time travel/alternate reality/deadly premonition stuff that they've been dealing us since season 3 is finally going to come to fruition, and it will be oh so delicious.

Five more eps till the big one, folks.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 13, 2010)

Frakkin' SWEETNESS, another little mystery explained. This time it's the whispers.

Not entirely satisfied with the explanation- it's something that seems a little bit cliche- but I like that it was explained, simply and quickly and in a way thatat least makes some sort of sense (at first glance, at least; I'd have to check back in other episodes).


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 13, 2010)

Oh hey, looks like maybe Samara has a guest appearance tonight!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 14, 2010)

OMG! Ilana! LMAO! (Who DIDN'T see that Artz of a gem coming?!)
OMG! Chang!
OMG! Michael! 
OMG! Libby!
OMG! Hurley and Libby!
OMG! Smoke/Locke took out Island Desmond! (Why the well?)
OMG! Side-Desmond (sorta) took out Side-Locke! (What the hell?)

Now, who wants to bet Side-Locke has his Island memories? Wouldn't it be a gas if he a) can stand/walk and b) considering who is leaning over him with such concern that, in the confusion of memory onslaught, he just clocks him good? I know it does nothing for the story line, but it would be funny!


----------



## Gingembre (Apr 14, 2010)

This seems as appropriate a place as any to say...

Gawwwwwwwwwwd I wants me some Sayid action! hubba hubba!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 14, 2010)

Gingembre said:


> This seems as appropriate a place as any to say...
> 
> Gawwwwwwwwwwd I wants me some Sayid action! hubba hubba!



HAHAHA! 

ACHTUNG! Everyone please keep all sharp objects (and blunt objects and any other form of weaponry and especially hawt Iraqis) away from dear sweet Ging until further notice.


----------



## Gingembre (Apr 14, 2010)

Hell no - lemme at 'em! Or them at me...either way is good!


----------



## marlowegarp (Apr 16, 2010)

This episode made me think there should be a dating service that matches lonely millionaires with mental patients.


----------



## fatlane (Apr 17, 2010)

Hurley's gonna win it all! YEAH!

Should we set up brackets to see who's gonna be the next Jacob?


----------



## marlowegarp (Apr 18, 2010)

I quite agree. Hurley has enough weirdness and enough humanity to handle it nicely. 

I like the visual of him greeting new arrivals from a bamboo LA-Z-BOY with a casual. "Hey, dude."


----------



## The Fez (Apr 18, 2010)

fatlane said:


> Hurley's gonna win it all! YEAH!
> 
> Should we set up brackets to see who's gonna be the next Jacob?



It'll be Jack, no question.

I get the feeling that last scene of the season is going to mirror the scene with Jacob and MIB on the beach, with Jack and Flocke taking their places respectively (ok so Flocke IS MIB, but you get what I mean).

Hurley is the new Richard.


----------



## fatlane (Apr 18, 2010)

I could live with Hurley as the #2 guy. But Jack could be that man, just as easily. He seems to have given up on wanting to run the show and Hurley is stepping up into leadership.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 18, 2010)

The Fez said:


> It'll be Jack, no question.



I hope not. That man has more emotional baggage than Sephiroth has mommy issues.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 18, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> I hope not. *That man has more emotional baggage than Sephiroth has mommy issues*.



**Insert "DAMN YOU REP GODS" cat image here**
(...and someone give Kev rep for me -- please!)


----------



## Edens_heel (Apr 18, 2010)

OneWickedAngel said:


> **Insert "DAMN YOU REP GODS" cat image here**
> (...and someone give Kev rep for me -- please!)



Done!

Personally, I don't see anyone stepping up to be the next Jacob or MIB - I see the cycle breaking and the island becoming, well, just an island - if it continues to exist at all. Personally, I'll feel pretty damn cheated if this winds up being a cycle that can never be broken or undone.


----------



## James (Apr 18, 2010)

I think its all going to end as it began... with a shot of Jack alone on the island. Considering the story arc, that probably means he is going to be the next Jacob.


----------



## Edens_heel (Apr 18, 2010)

James said:


> I think its all going to end as it began... with a shot of Jack alone on the island. Considering the story arc, that probably means he is going to be the next Jacob.



That's possible, though I still think things won't be so cyclical, and the reason for that will entirely rest upon Desmond's shoulders. That man is the key to everything.


----------



## The Fez (Apr 18, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> I hope not. That man has more emotional baggage than Sephiroth has mommy issues.


----------



## willowmoon (Apr 20, 2010)

I kinda think Hurley's gonna be the next Jacob. Can't wait for tomorrow night's episode, or technically tonight's episode. What EVAH! I'll be at work (I'm self-employed) Tuesday night, and I don't have a DVR set-up dealy thing, but thank god for Hulu!


----------



## adolan55 (Apr 20, 2010)

I have a feeling that we are already watching what happens after the finale with the flash-sideways. I think a possible ending could be breaking the cycle and it picking up where the Losties would be without the intervention of the Jacob, MIB, or the Island which subsequently is what is happening in the flash sideways.


----------



## fatlane (Apr 20, 2010)

Or... what if the new Jacob goes back in time to the start of the island?

We've never seen the original visitors to the place, anyway...


----------



## Edens_heel (Apr 20, 2010)

adolan55 said:


> I have a feeling that we are already watching what happens after the finale with the flash-sideways. I think a possible ending could be breaking the cycle and it picking up where the Losties would be without the intervention of the Jacob, MIB, or the Island which subsequently is what is happening in the flash sideways.



I really have to disagree - that hypothesis would pretty much negate the Desmond arc that began with his episode, "Happily Ever After". Not to mention all the connections and memories being triggered - it would be WAY too much of a cheat to have this simply be their postscript.


----------



## Edens_heel (Apr 20, 2010)

fatlane said:


> Or... what if the new Jacob goes back in time to the start of the island?
> 
> We've never seen the original visitors to the place, anyway...



We just might in a couple of weeks - episode 15 has no members of the regular cast in it (according to Jorge Garcia) aside from Jacob and the MIB. I've heard rumors that it's their origins and the tale of the island, so I suspect this board might assplode after that ep.


----------



## adolan55 (Apr 20, 2010)

Edens_heel said:


> I really have to disagree - that hypothesis would pretty much negate the Desmond arc that began with his episode, "Happily Ever After". Not to mention all the connections and memories being triggered - it would be WAY too much of a cheat to have this simply be their postscript.



I don't see how Desmond's arc or their memories play into discrediting that possibility. Being that my theory revolves around the world of the losties had they not been influenced by Jacob and the Island, they live relatively normal lives until traumatic/near death experiences trigger a link to memories from the other timeline. It is certainly open to being discredited (and considering probability will be given the endless possibilities lost as left itself open to) but I do not feel with the given information that it is completely off the table.

I personally feel like much of the way the show will end is going to hinge a few things that happened and that will offer the majority of explanation right there. A few of the burning questions I have are the following (please discuss or help me answer them if you know the answer or can add anything, i would love to hear what everyone thinks!):

1) What did the bomb actually do?
Considering that the incident then in turn brought about the necessity for the Swan Station, what did detonating this pocket of energy actually do. Juliet stated "It worked", but of course without context its hard to even imagine what worked.

2) What was the loophole?
I think knowing exactly what the loophole was would help tremendously to understand what the rule was in the first place and this could lead to a more definite answer as to who Jacob and MIB really are and what kind of rules they play by and why.

3) The kid that MIB seems so scared of. Who is he?

4) What rules out a candidate? Some of the candidates get crossed out but are not dead. What event makes them ineligible to be Jacob's candidate at that point?

Who really knows how it will end, but I certainly find it fun to theorize.


----------



## marlowegarp (Apr 20, 2010)

I was tempted to guess that the kid was MIB as a child, but when MIB said that Jacob stole his (pre-Locke) body, that would rule that out. I think that Jacob and MIB actually switched bodies (a la Freaky Friday) which is why Jacob looks creepy and the former MIB looks like he belongs on a daytime soap.


----------



## adolan55 (Apr 20, 2010)

marlowegarp said:


> I was tempted to guess that the kid was MIB as a child, but when MIB said that Jacob stole his (pre-Locke) body, that would rule that out. I think that Jacob and MIB actually switched bodies (a la Freaky Friday) which is why Jacob looks creepy and the former MIB looks like he belongs on a daytime soap.



My initially sentiments were that it was MIB as a child as well because honestly if the power that Jacob holds does not intimidate him, the only thing I can think of that he would be afraid of would be himself. However, I not sure if I have an evidence that would support a good theory as to who it is other than guessing.

BTW NEW EPISODE TONIGHT! I've been yelling about it all day! LOOOOSTTTT!!!!! <---Metal Growl :happy:


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 3, 2010)

AND THEN THERE WERE FOUR (queue echo machine)...

In the meantime: Today's Guilty Pleasure:

*Locked and Loaded: Don't Tell Me What I Can't Do!*


----------



## kristineirl (May 3, 2010)

OneWickedAngel said:


> AND THEN THERE WERE FOUR (queue echo machine)...
> 
> In the meantime: Today's Guilty Pleasure:
> 
> *Locked and Loaded: Don't Tell Me What I Can't Do!*



Seriously, I love the dedication that LOST Untangled puts in for those who didn't quite get it. It needs to be Tuesday, already!


----------



## Blackjack (May 4, 2010)

OMFG OMFG LOST IS ON

I've been waiting two frakkin' weeks for this.


----------



## Blackjack (May 4, 2010)

"You saved his life. Why can't that be enough?"
"Because it's not."

I love that little bit of dialogue.

Also, holy shit as to Anthony coming back and being so shockingly different this time.


----------



## Blackjack (May 4, 2010)

no no NO *NO NO NO NO*

This is the first time I've cried about this show since S3.


----------



## Micara (May 4, 2010)

I hate this show.

That is all.


----------



## adolan55 (May 5, 2010)

Unfortunately I felt this was another episode that didn't really add to any collective knowledge of where everything is heading. Although I did find it strange how MIB tried to use another loophole to kill everyone because it makes me question why he hasn't been trying to do that for a very long time more directly like he did. He may have tried to loophole kill them before but I mean never with a block of C4 (it's pretty forward of him don't you think?). I wonder why he is getting so much more ballsy.


----------



## Edens_heel (May 5, 2010)

adolan55 said:


> Unfortunately I felt this was another episode that didn't really add to any collective knowledge of where everything is heading. Although I did find it strange how MIB tried to use another loophole to kill everyone because it makes me question why he hasn't been trying to do that for a very long time more directly like he did. He may have tried to loophole kill them before but I mean never with a block of C4 (it's pretty forward of him don't you think?). I wonder why he is getting so much more ballsy.



Honestly, right now I couldn't care less that they didn't move the mythology forward that much. What matters is that they just killed 3 of my favourite characters in one episode, and in incredibly dramatic, tear-jerking fashion. The moment where their hands parted was beyond perfect. I'm pissed, and I love this show to death.

Besides, you want mythology? Next week has none of the main cast in it. The two stars of the show are Jacob and the Man in Black. If there was -ever- going to be a mythology-heavy ep, that will be the one. Personally, I'll be happy if I just get an answer for the time-turning frozen donkey wheel.

Loved the reaction from the others upon learning of the last two deaths... genuine heartfelt emotional outpouring, especially from Hugo.

God damn, that was great and horrible at once.


----------



## Ash (May 5, 2010)

Edens_heel said:


> Honestly, right now I couldn't care less that they didn't move the mythology forward that much. What matters is that they just killed 3 of my favourite characters in one episode, and in incredibly dramatic, tear-jerking fashion. The moment where their hands parted was beyond perfect. I'm pissed, and I love this show to death.
> 
> Besides, you want mythology? Next week has none of the main cast in it. The two stars of the show are Jacob and the Man in Black. If there was -ever- going to be a mythology-heavy ep, that will be the one. Personally, I'll be happy if I just get an answer for the time-turning frozen donkey wheel.
> 
> ...



Couldn't agree more. With all of it. 

This episode nearly killed me. I love this fucking show.


----------



## Edens_heel (May 5, 2010)

Ashley said:


> Couldn't agree more. With all of it.
> 
> This episode nearly killed me. I love this fucking show.



I will say this: if Des and Penny don't make it, I'm gonna lose my shit. In a bad way.


----------



## kristineirl (May 5, 2010)

Gosh, when Jin and Sun started speaking Korean at the end, I lost it. I've not cried that much since Charlie died, or since I thought Jin blew up with the freighter.



Edens_heel said:


> I will say this: if Des and Penny don't make it, I'm gonna lose my shit. In a bad way.



I named my cat after Penny, so if Desmond and Penny can't life happily ever after with little Charlie, I don't know what I'll do.


----------



## HottiMegan (May 5, 2010)

I never cried at the show until last night. It was so sad.


----------



## marlowegarp (May 6, 2010)

The last two deaths were sad, but it was the first that got me. He's just had this look in his eyes the last few episodes that says "I'm dead already".


----------



## willowmoon (May 6, 2010)

Yeah I have to admit I got pretty teary-eyed myself, especially when the survivors of the sub end up on the beach -- once Hurley & Kate find out about Sun & Jin's fate -- and Hurley starts to break down, and also Jack shortly afterwards.

I'm guessing the body count won't end there, unfortunately. I'm just curious as to how this will all affect things in the "sideways-world", obviously the characters are still alive there -- considering we saw Jin carrying flowers and walking past Jack in a hospital hallway in that world.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 6, 2010)

I watched it again, and even knowing what would happen, I was still completely undone by it all. 

Lapidus dying was unexpected, but no real biggie of a loss for me. 

Sayid, ah, Sayid! Say what you want but, he was no longer an unfeeling zombie when he died. I know our favorite former monk Desmond got to him at the well. Sayid's interaction with Flocke in the jungle afterward ("if you don't believe me, go check for yourself") held a hint of it then. It wasn't a sudden "enlightment", but whatever Des said to him (off screen), it awakened his heart/soul in the right direction and this is what jumped him into the selfless action to do the best he could do to give his friends a fighting chance to survive and it worked (sort of). But was it enough? Will he be able to move on or will he be joining Michael and become one of the "whispers"?

Sun & Jin: Granted they weren't my fave characters (though I did love when Sun was all _vengeance is MINE!_ for a moment there), but damn, I was still rooting for the two of them. That whole Titanic hands separating, floating away....COME ON! It's so unfair -- they were finally, _finally_ reunited after three mutha-effin' years apart from each other! They didn't even time to find a corner and get it on one more time before the group was caged! And now they're dead?! As Beej so eloquently put it:
"no no NO *NO NO NO NO*" I was in a room of about eighty people watching this unfold Tuesday night and you could hear some people sniffling in the stunned silence as Jin and Sun's hands slowly drifted apart. 

I was totally gobsmacked watching it the first, but still in control, until Hurley broke down. Something about our ever-go-(un)lucky lovable lug, head bowed and out right sobbing in their loss just about broke my heart. Even so I have to admit, when Jacked walked away from the group to process this, I did a slow count to five out loud. 

Now: moments and observations....


How to Smoke Smokey:

Flocke: "Whoever told you that you needed to stay, had no idea what they were talking about." 
Jack: "John Locke told me I needed to stay." Knock Smokey's ass into the water. SWEET! ​
The look on Claire's face as Sawyer had no choice but to close the sub hatch on her and dive to keep Flocke out. That girl is gonna get him but good before it's all over and it ain't gonna be pretty!

Bernard: I believe you were flirting with my wife while I was in the bathroom. 
Once we saw Rose, I was wondering when he was going to show up.​
And... what was up with the teeth cast that Bernie was working on? They focused on it just a little too long. I'm missing something there, I know it. 

 Seeing a drooling, mind numb Anthony Cooper. Part of me thought _damn that's f'ed-up_ and but most of me thought _*snort*_

The teeney-tiny moments of Island recognition for S/W Locke. Man, when he fully comes into recognition as Flocke, that is going to be a doozy!

S/W Locke was/is a pilot?!?! Granted, not much of one, but HE CAN FLY A PLANE!! That tidbit of knowledge was to paraphrase Velma "Jinkies! A clue!"

S/W Jack slowly coming to see the synchronicity of the Flight 815ers coming together. 

Next week: "Across the Sea" Jacob and MIB I agree with Edens_heel, we're going get a boat load of answers with their story. Here's a "it literally just popped in my head": We've been theorizing that the two kids that Flocke is afraid of is young Jacob and MIB. One looked bloody for a moment (young Jacob?) and was the first to mention the "rules". Flocke looked especially shaken (and stirred) to see the younger version of himself smirking. There are few hates greater than familiar ones. I don't think they are Cain and Able, but I'm beginning to believe those two are in fact brothers. 

Three more shows/four more hours people and then... :really sad::goodbye:


----------



## kristineirl (May 6, 2010)

OneWickedAngel said:


> Sayid, ah, Sayid! Say what you want but, he was no longer an unfeeling zombie when he died. I know our favorite former monk Desmond got to him at the well.



My feelings EXACTLY. When Sayid "turned" I was overcome with sadness because he's always been the one to impress me with his big heart (yeah I know, he tortured Sawyer, but because he thought he had Shannon's inhaler.)
He was my last real favorite on LOST, the way he died was completely noble and that's when I lost it. Add to that Jin and Sun, and I just couldn't contain myself. 

Also, so far Desmond, Locke, Jack, Charlie and Hurley are starting to recognize each other in S/W, am I missing someone?


----------



## willowmoon (May 6, 2010)

kristineirl said:


> My feelings EXACTLY. When Sayid "turned" I was overcome with sadness because he's always been the one to impress me with his big heart (yeah I know, he tortured Sawyer, but because he thought he had Shannon's inhaler.)
> He was my last real favorite on LOST, the way he died was completely noble and that's when I lost it. Add to that Jin and Sun, and I just couldn't contain myself.
> 
> Also, so far Desmond, Locke, Jack, Charlie and Hurley are starting to recognize each other in S/W, am I missing someone?



Nope, I don't think you're missing anyone regarding the characters recognizing each other. 

Sayid, Jin, & Sun were three of my favorite characters, so yeah, this episode really got to me. Wasn't a big fan of Frank (whom I would presume is dead), so no real loss there. That hair of his always bothered me, LOL. 

One thing I'm wondering is this: where the heck are Benjamin, Richard, and Miles? I miss not seeing Benjamin outside of the s/w world.


----------



## Blackjack (May 6, 2010)

Just watched it again and lost my shit even more than I did on Tuesday night.

Holy shit.


----------



## kristineirl (May 6, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> Nope, I don't think you're missing anyone regarding the characters recognizing each other.
> That hair of his always bothered me, LOL.



His chest hair always bothered me. 

Also, I've no idea where Alpert, Ben and UselessMiles are. The last time we saw them was on Ab Aeterno, no? Have you checked out DarkUFO? That's my go to site for all LOST related frustrations / celebrations. 

Is anyone else really amused when people try so shoot the smoke monster?


----------



## Edens_heel (May 6, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> Nope, I don't think you're missing anyone regarding the characters recognizing each other.
> 
> Sayid, Jin, & Sun were three of my favorite characters, so yeah, this episode really got to me. Wasn't a big fan of Frank (whom I would presume is dead), so no real loss there. That hair of his always bothered me, LOL.
> 
> One thing I'm wondering is this: where the heck are Benjamin, Richard, and Miles? I miss not seeing Benjamin outside of the s/w world.



Agree with you about losing those three in particular. Since season 2, my favourites have been Sayid, Jin, Sun, Desmond and Penny. Starting to feel nervous about my final two horses now...


----------



## Edens_heel (May 6, 2010)

kristineirl said:


> His chest hair always bothered me.
> 
> Also, I've no idea where Alpert, Ben and UselessMiles are. The last time we saw them was on Ab Aeterno, no? Have you checked out DarkUFO? That's my go to site for all LOST related frustrations / celebrations.
> 
> Is anyone else really amused when people try so shoot the smoke monster?



It wasn't Ab Aeterno, it was two episodes ago, which if I'm not mistaken, was the Hugo episode where Illana and the Black Rock were done away with. It's after Hugo destroys the Black Rock that Richard loses his shit and strikes out on his own with Ben and Miles.


----------



## Edens_heel (May 6, 2010)

OneWickedAngel said:


> I watched it again, and even knowing what would happen, I was still completely undone by it all.
> 
> Lapidus dying was unexpected, but no real biggie of a loss for me.
> 
> ...



Love the observation about Jack counting to five at the end there - I missed that, seeing as I was still in denial about Sun and Jin BOTH being gone.

Locke and Flocke... that's still the biggest thorn for me. I love what they've done, but to honestly be satisfied at the end of this tale, I need two things: I need the return of the Locke we knew, on the island, to confront the MIB, and I need to know, finally, just what that white light Locke saw in the Smoke Monster was back in season 1, when he was hunting boar. I still feel that is going to come back in some way... it was too pivotal a moment to heave to the sides in the final minutes of the show.

As interested as I am in the next episode, I am even more intrigued by the title of the final real episode before the finale: "What They Died For." I don't know why, but something about that title feels revelatory - like that will be the big reveal of what all this has been about.

Or maybe I'm just going mad over the death of my beloved Korean couple.


----------



## kristineirl (May 6, 2010)

Edens_heel said:


> It wasn't Ab Aeterno, it was two episodes ago, which if I'm not mistaken, was the Hugo episode where Illana and the Black Rock were done away with. It's after Hugo destroys the Black Rock that Richard loses his shit and strikes out on his own with Ben and Miles.



you are correct, sir! I guess my memory is worse than I thought. 

"What They Died For" scares me, because I'm pretty certain we're going to see a lot more deaths. Does anyone get the feeling that because Kate's name is crossed off, she's next?


----------



## Edens_heel (May 6, 2010)

kristineirl said:


> you are correct, sir! I guess my memory is worse than I thought.
> 
> "What They Died For" scares me, because I'm pretty certain we're going to see a lot more deaths. Does anyone get the feeling that because Kate's name is crossed off, she's next?



I think more that ep is going to be a huge build-up ep, possibly bringing in a lot of past characters who have all died. After all, Shannon, Juliet, Anna Lucia, Russeau, Boone and others have all signed on to do more than they have this year... yeah, they could be trumped out in the finale (and I suspect some or all will be) but I have a feeling that this ep right before will deal with exactly why we've lost so many lovable characters over five years of sci-fi trauma.

Also, I miss Faraday. Jeremy Davies rocked. He better be coming back, either in the flash sideways or not.


----------



## marlowegarp (May 7, 2010)

kristineirl said:


> Does anyone get the feeling that because Kate's name is crossed off, she's next?



Oh, if only!

I'm still betting on Hugo as the New Jacob.


----------



## Blackjack (May 11, 2010)

Game time, people!

The genesis of Jacob and MIB (who has no name as yet) was just shown. Five minutes in and I'm hooked in a way that many of the episodes haven't been able to do.


----------



## Blackjack (May 11, 2010)

Oh god this is like a menagerie of myth and philosophical parables and sowing the seeds of Bates-level mommy issues.

Also, MIB has emo hair. What the hell is with that?


----------



## Blackjack (May 11, 2010)

Okay, so that well is apparently far, far older than I ever imagined it might've been.


----------



## Blackjack (May 11, 2010)

I honestly don't even know what to say right now. I'm just... stunned. That was pretty fucking great how that ended.

I actually scribbled down that the bodies might belong to Jacob and MIB earlier this week while at work... I forgot that one of the bodies was female, but this explains that, and the stones, and... a lot. Not everything, but so, so much.


----------



## supersoup (May 11, 2010)

dear lost,

i want to make sweet sweet love to you.

love,
soup


----------



## toni (May 12, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> I honestly don't even know what to say right now. I'm just... stunned. That was pretty fucking great how that ended.
> 
> I actually scribbled down that the bodies might belong to Jacob and MIB earlier this week while at work... I forgot that one of the bodies was female, but this explains that, and the stones, and... a lot. Not everything, but so, so much.



Like what? This episode pissed me off. It left us with more questions than answers. They have 3 hours left to explain 6 years of QUESTIONS! I have little hope the finale will give us peace. 
:doh:


----------



## Edens_heel (May 12, 2010)

toni said:


> Like what? This episode pissed me off. It left us with more questions than answers. They have 3 hours left to explain 6 years of QUESTIONS! I have little hope the finale will give us peace.
> :doh:



I've been a Lost lover, defender, apologist, and supporter from day one, but... I'm inclined to agree. In fact, I'd go so far as to say I don't think I've ever been so underwhelmed by an episode of this series.

When they attempted answers, they were so vague as to be maddening - like with the donkey wheel, and the light at the centre of the island. Even the birth of Smokezilla was a missed opportunity. Would have been so much cooler for his mother to have left him in the well, caved it in with him still inside, and forced him, as he awoke, to travel into the centre of the island, where his rage would pollute it and give birth to the great black whale of malice that is smokey.

AND WE DIDN'T EVEN GET A FUCKING NAME - JUST BROTHER.

I still have hope. I still want the next episode and the finale to rock and, in hindsight, make this a better episode. But for the first time it feels as if the asnwers have just been too long in coming, and this episode was one giant cocktease of missed opportunity... they gave us little things that we could have discerned on our own - and for the most part, we had (like the stones, for example). They have three and a half hours left to pull out some amazing conclusions from what is, to be honest, six years of set-up. I still love me some Lost, but right now that feeling is kindasortamaybe teetering on the edge of "fuck it all"


----------



## Bearsy (May 12, 2010)

I agree, I'm getting pissed.


----------



## Edens_heel (May 12, 2010)

As seen on an Aint it Cool discussion thread:

1) attach wheel to a "system" you're building. 2)That said "system" channels the water and the light. 3. Then turn it. 4. Finally be able to leave this place. ...That makes NO FUCKING SENSE!

Agreed. Also, if giving us the history of the island, the one thing I wanted more than anything was a reason for having a giant fucking Egyptian statue on the beach. Is that too goddamn much to ask?

Bah, the finale better fucking deliver, or I'm going to have to burn these dvd box sets.


----------



## Edens_heel (May 12, 2010)

One thing to consider though: are MiB and Smokey the same thing? Or was Smokey simply what was released, and MiB happened to be the first body he took?

Of course, that might negate Flocke talking about his insane mother...


----------



## Edens_heel (May 12, 2010)

And another: how does the donkey wheel exist if he never got the chance to put it in the magical glowing wall before mommy dearest clobbered him?


----------



## Edens_heel (May 12, 2010)

One final post for the night - some interesting theories in this post that add weight to the episode, though if accurate I still wish more of the answers had actually been pointed out, rather than left for us to assume.

http://ca.eonline.com/uberblog/watch_with_kristin/b180604_lost_redux_island_circuit_breaker.html


----------



## willowmoon (May 12, 2010)

Right now, I'm irriritated that "Across the Sea" isn't on Hulu yet ---- as such, I'm not reading the preceding posts because of possible **SPOILERS***


----------



## toni (May 12, 2010)

Edens_heel said:


> One final post for the night - some interesting theories in this post that add weight to the episode, though if accurate I still wish more of the answers had actually been pointed out, rather than left for us to assume.
> 
> http://ca.eonline.com/uberblog/watch_with_kristin/b180604_lost_redux_island_circuit_breaker.html



Great article. It makes me feel a little better, just a little. 

This episode caused me to do something I swore I would never do again....read the various lost forums. (I was very obsessed at one time) I spent most of the night reading what fans are saying. Most are annoyed, few hopeful. I reread the writers quote where the writers stated years ago they had a plan and full storyline from day one. 
Giving us Adam and Eve was their way of making that right. 

What I don't get is why foreshadow the good vs evil war (locke explaining backgammon to walt...black and white stones) seasons before it even comes up? How did Walt and Vincent play into all this? Ugh taking us back to the Adam and Eve episodes brings up so many MORE questions. *sigh*

The finale better be fucking awesome!


----------



## Edens_heel (May 12, 2010)

Okay, this perfectly describes my frustration:

http://tv.ign.com/articles/108/1089039p1.html

though it was funny when the "mother" said that to give Claudia answers would only result in more questions... funny in a tragic way. I had forgotten about Jack's comment about the bones being only 40-50 years old. That bit of info really does make it feel like a sloppy, forced explanation.


----------



## Micara (May 12, 2010)

Edens_heel said:


> Okay, this perfectly describes my frustration:
> 
> http://tv.ign.com/articles/108/1089039p1.html
> 
> though it was funny when the "mother" said that to give Claudia answers would only result in more questions... funny in a tragic way. I had forgotten about Jack's comment about the bones being only 40-50 years old. That bit of info really does make it feel like a sloppy, forced explanation.



Thank you for posting this article. It pretty much sums up my thoughts, and an excellent point about the age of the skeletons.


----------



## Blackjack (May 12, 2010)

Edens_heel said:


> Okay, this perfectly describes my frustration:
> 
> http://tv.ign.com/articles/108/1089039p1.html
> 
> though it was funny when the "mother" said that to give Claudia answers would only result in more questions... funny in a tragic way. I had forgotten about Jack's comment about the bones being only 40-50 years old. That bit of info really does make it feel like a sloppy, forced explanation.



Simple explanation: Jack was wrong. This wouldn't be the first time.


----------



## willowmoon (May 13, 2010)

Liked the episode a LOT -- but as usual with LOST, for every one answer they give you, they throw out five other questions which are unanswered. I'm just bummed that it won't be long until the whole series is done and I hope it delivers. I'm guessing not everyone will be happy with the ending -- it's like the old saying goes, "you can't please all people all the time."


----------



## Edens_heel (May 13, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> Liked the episode a LOT -- but as usual with LOST, for every one answer they give you, they throw out five other questions which are unanswered. I'm just bummed that it won't be long until the whole series is done and I hope it delivers. I'm guessing not everyone will be happy with the ending -- it's like the old saying goes, "you can't please all people all the time."



Just out of curiosity, what was it about the ep that you liked? Not asking to start shit or anything like that, but this is honestly the only ep that I haven't loved... and I'd go so far as to say that I hated it (watched it again and it actually got worse, even though I understood more). I can't get my head around exactly why, but it just feels like a profound fuck up in every sense.

Frak, I even liked the ep that was about Jack's tattoos - I'm pissed about having an ep like this so close to the end


----------



## willowmoon (May 13, 2010)

Edens_heel said:


> Just out of curiosity, what was it about the ep that you liked? Not asking to start shit or anything like that, but this is honestly the only ep that I haven't loved... and I'd go so far as to say that I hated it (watched it again and it actually got worse, even though I understood more). I can't get my head around exactly why, but it just feels like a profound fuck up in every sense.
> 
> Frak, I even liked the ep that was about Jack's tattoos - I'm pissed about having an ep like this so close to the end



I just liked the fact that this was an "origin" story of sorts for both Jacob & MIB -- and, to a certain degree, I feel kinda sorry for MIB. Quite honestly, we didn't know much about either of them, so this helps fill in SOME gaps. And it was a nice change from the "flash-sideways" stuff.


----------



## kristineirl (May 13, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> I just liked the fact that this was an "origin" story of sorts for both Jacob & MIB -- and, to a certain degree, I feel kinda sorry for MIB. Quite honestly, we didn't know much about either of them, so this helps fill in SOME gaps. And it was a nice change from the "flash-sideways" stuff.



see, this is why i loved the episode too. Really, I was just getting way too demanding of the writers to please _my _ expectations of their creation. This episode calmed me down a lot, and gave me a greater understanding of MiB, not just the overwhelming feeling of "oh, man, don't trust this guy, he's pretty horrible." There was a lot of obvious metaphors in the whole jacob playing with MiB game, but still, it made me understand where the both of them were coming from. 

Still, I'd like to know just what happened to MIB and / or smoke monster when he drifted into the water AND what did their "mom" mean by telling jacob that they're the same now?


----------



## kayes22 (May 13, 2010)

Ohhh I'm glad I found this thread!
I have to ask a really stupid question: do we not know MIB's name? that's really bugging me that they NEVER said it in the last ep!


----------



## The Fez (May 13, 2010)

kayes22 said:


> Ohhh I'm glad I found this thread!
> I have to ask a really stupid question: do we not know MIB's name? that's really bugging me that they NEVER said it in the last ep!



He doesn't have one, apparently. The mother only planned for one name so...uh, didn't name him, I think? Was a bit odd.


----------



## kayes22 (May 13, 2010)

The Fez said:


> He doesn't have one, apparently. The mother only planned for one name so...uh, didn't name him, I think? Was a bit odd.



Haha yeah....I remember that part when she only had the one name and then it was just never mentioned again....weird.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 13, 2010)

kayes22 said:


> Haha yeah....I remember that part when she only had the one name and then it was just never mentioned again....weird.



Maybe, maybe not...my two cents.....

Crazy Momma takes the babies because she sees them as her loophole, her way out of being the keeper of the light. 

She does not name the one baby because without a name he lacks an identity and makes it a bit easier to put him in charge and take off when the time is right. It just didn't work out quite that way. 

I don't think even she was expecting Nameless to be quite so strong willed and not continue to sit around and listen to her nonsense. Unfortunately his will really does not matter in the end because, as fate would have it, he is not going to leave the island. Nameless was to her, what Ben was to Jacob. They both spent the majority of the lives with "Others". Both were responsible (directly for Ben/indirectly for MIB) of a purging. Jacob didn't stop Ben from killing him, and she picks up the game box knowing Nameless is there and thanks him when he stabs her. Ben felt betrayed by Jacob; MIB by his mother. Both deaths were via acts of rage/passion. 

And other than to mark the similarities they, quite frankly, don't mean diddly-squat to the overall narrative at this late point in the game. 

Jacob,sending M.I.B up the river, put himself in a bit of a pickle since by throwing nameless in he in a sense opened Pandora's box and let the damn thing out and and has had to to live with it looking like his brother. A brother who despite their differences he really loved; so imagine the guilt for killing him. Since he took that sip of Mama's wine he knows he has to stay and keep an an on it making sure it doesn't / can't leave the island.

/two cents


----------



## Blackjack (May 13, 2010)

One other thing that I found interesting is that MiB does, in fact, act as a protector- the black smoke is called a "security system" more than once, especially during seasons 3 and 5.

I think that MiB is not, in fact, dead- since his character in the present is discussing things that happened to him in the past and that pertain to his childhood, I think that it's just an embodiment of MiB that was released when he entered the cave- torn from his corporeal body and leaving that shell behind.

I also think that part of the reason why he can't just leave the island now- and more particularly why he's not able to shoot across the water in smoke form- is because he is now deeply linked with the Light due to his exposure to the source of it. I'm double-checking, but it also looks like the Light was dimmed significantly, meaning that the smoke may contain the only bit of it left. This would mean that his leaving the island would extinguish it altogether, which would (I assume) mean disaster for everyone everywhere.


----------



## marlowegarp (May 14, 2010)

MiB and Smokey are definitely one and the same. This explains MiB's comment in the Richard episode that Jacob "stole my body". 

Although it is kind of ridiculous to see it on the screen, I like how Lost handles immortality. It reminds me of in "Ozma of Oz" when the Nome King tells Dorothy that he gave a man long life, but that the man chose to destroy it.


----------



## willowmoon (May 14, 2010)

I will say this: as much as I liked the episode, I think it should have been aired earlier in the season, maybe a few episodes ago, something like that. To have everything happen the way it did in "The Candidate", where all the shit goes down, "Across the Sea" seems oddly placed. I'm guessing next week's episode will pick up right where "The Candidate" left off (considering the episode is named "What They Died For").


----------



## Edens_heel (May 14, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> I will say this: as much as I liked the episode, I think it should have been aired earlier in the season, maybe a few episodes ago, something like that. To have everything happen the way it did in "The Candidate", where all the shit goes down, "Across the Sea" seems oddly placed. I'm guessing next week's episode will pick up right where "The Candidate" left off (considering the episode is named "What They Died For").



Very much agreed. On its own, I will say that I like the story being told, though I do still wish they had been a bit more overt about certain things (not literally telling us that questions will only provide more questions... that was kinda maddening). My main problem, upon reflection, is that this episode and its story really slaughtered the momentum of the season, and momentum is one thing Lost excells at over all else.

I kind of liken it to the series Angel. Not sure if there are any fans here, but that series got -very- strong in its final run of episodes. The final six started on a roller coaster path that was really fantastic. But then, three eps from the end was one titled "The Girl in Question", which was a totally out of place, fanciful European romp that might have worked (and still sucked) earlier in the season, but two eps from the grand finale, it was totally out of place and killed the momentum. Of course, that show's final ep still proved to be the single best ep in the series, but we'll see if Lost can match that


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 14, 2010)

From Real TV Addict:
Lost Live: The Final Celebration: A Recap
By Germain Lussier on May 14th, 2010

On Thursday May 13, exactly 10 days before Lost gets put to bed for good, the show threw a little party. The guest list? All the producers, writers, directors, actors and fans that could fit into Royce Hall at the University of California, Los Angeles (or UCLA as its most commonly called.) The aim of the event was to celebrate six seasons of amazing television with all the people who made the show possible and raise a little money for charity in the process. To this end, Lost Live: The Final Celebration was a huge success.

The evening had two centerpieces. First was a seven selection orchestral performance by members of the official Lost orchestra and students of the Colburn Conservatory in Los Angeles, conducted by Oscar-winning composer Michael Giacchino. Giacchino, who won an Oscar this year for the movie Up, has written every note of music that has been played during Lost and is a beyond-intricate member of the team.

After that was the second centerpiece: The penultimate episode of Lost called What They Died For. Yes, the one that will be airing on Tuesday May 18 that no one outside of Lost land has seen yet. It was screened. Ive seen it. And, without giving away any teases or spoilers just yet, it was everything a Lost fan can hope for and more. Then more than that.

But first, the evening had to kick off. And it did so with one of the heads of ABC (I forget which) reading a letter that executive producers Damon Lindelof and Carlton Cuse got from George Lucas congratulating them on finishing the series. The men of the hour then came outand introduced about 20 of the actors from the show. Though Matthew Fox, Terry OQuinn and Evangeline Lilly were noticeably absent, nearly everyone else was there. Sawyer, Desmond, Hurley, Jin, Ben, Richard, Walt, Michael, Faraday, the list goes on and on. Young Ben and the Man in Black even made appearances. The introductions and ovations alone were worth the price of admission.

Giacchino then took the stage along with his orchestra and it was pure magic. The music of Lost is both instantly recognizable and independently moving. Whether youve watched every episode or not one single frame, Giacchinos melodies are emotional and effective. The play list was the Lost Main Theme, Hollywood and Vines, Oceanic 6, The Temple of Doom, Life and Death, The Tangled Web and then Parting Words. You may not know the titles but, if you heard the tracks, youd know them.

For good measure, and presumably to lighten up the mood, Giacchino finished up his set with the theme from Up. We would need the levity to balance the intensity to come.

Before that, though, Damon and Carlton brought out several of the unheralded names behind Lost. Names that are in the credits every week, have been since Season 1, but whom you wouldnt recognize if they came to your door to borrow some Dharma sugar. It was very cool to put faces to names like Edward Kitsis, Jean Higgins and Elizabeth Sarnoff.

Finally, it was time for What They Died For which everyone will see on Tuesday May 18th. Fans, Ill say this, the pay off has begun and its awesome. The whole thing starts with

Come on now. Im not going to spoil it. At least not yet. I will tease some things early next week, so check back then.

As a fan of Lost, tonights event was something I still cant believe I was a part of. It was a delight. I was smiling ear to ear and though I was sitting down, I felt like I was floating. And, if the new episode is any indication of how good the finale is going to be, well, you are all going to feel the same way really soon.

=<>=<>=<>=

You know some of this is going to leak out to the various LOST forums on the web. 

A SPOILER LOCKDOWN NOW IN EFFECT. 

It's bad enough the West Coasters have to deal with the those of us on the East Coast each week (sorry Edens_Heel ). Let's try not to ruin it for every one. If you think you know something about next week (or heaven forbid the finale), keep it to yourself! If you're not sure whether something is a spoiler, play it safe and assume that it is.


----------



## Edens_heel (May 14, 2010)

Thanks for posting that, Rai!

And yeah, from now on until the end, I'm staying spoiler free, and that includes abstaining from being online on Tuesday and Sunday, and it's all the fault of you east coasters, lol. Sad but true: being able to watch Lost 3 hours ahead of everyone else in my family is one of the things I miss most about living in Montreal, lol (I was there for all of season 4).


----------



## marlowegarp (May 14, 2010)

Edens_heel said:


> I kind of liken it to the series Angel. Not sure if there are any fans here, but that series got -very- strong in its final run of episodes. The final six started on a roller coaster path that was really fantastic. But then, three eps from the end was one titled "The Girl in Question", which was a totally out of place, fanciful European romp that might have worked (and still sucked) earlier in the season, but two eps from the grand finale, it was totally out of place and killed the momentum. Of course, that show's final ep still proved to be the single best ep in the series, but we'll see if Lost can match that



Totally agree. I wasn't a big fan of Angel, but the last season, and the way it approached its finale was amazing. The moment of them rushing into the fray at the end was perfectly epic.


----------



## Edens_heel (May 14, 2010)

marlowegarp said:


> Totally agree. I wasn't a big fan of Angel, but the last season, and the way it approached its finale was amazing. The moment of them rushing into the fray at the end was perfectly epic.



SPOILER:

From the moment they introduce Illyria and wipe Fred from existence, it picks up an amazing story telling pace, which only falters with that one episode, three from the end. History repeats with Lost, lol.

Even Galactica had that - the idiotic failing pregnancy ep four from the end that felt entirely soap opera-ish, so close to an amazing end. It's like no television show can resist fucking up the momentum at the finish line.


----------



## Scorsese86 (May 14, 2010)

Could someone tell me when Man in Black became Smokey-Locke's official name? This confuses me.
Well, "Lost" in general, confuses me. When I saw the recent episode with C.J. Cregg being the mother... oh, my head hurts.


----------



## The Fez (May 16, 2010)

I'm going to be incredibly pissed off if they've killed Frank off in that manner.

Pretty much renders his character completely pointless.


----------



## Edens_heel (May 16, 2010)

The Fez said:


> I'm going to be incredibly pissed off if they've killed Frank off in that manner.
> 
> Pretty much renders his character completely pointless.



I'm kind of wondering if Frank will be a big surprise - like he wasn't killed because he can't die (being a surprise candidate none of us knew about). That would be cheesy, but I also agree that I don't want him taken out in such a weak manner.


----------



## willowmoon (May 16, 2010)

Edens_heel said:


> I'm kind of wondering if Frank will be a big surprise - like he wasn't killed because he can't die (being a surprise candidate none of us knew about). That would be cheesy, but I also agree that I don't want him taken out in such a weak manner.



Never thought about the idea of him possibly being a candidate. Just went and did some research of the origins of his last name which can either mean "torch" or "made of stone." Don't know if there's anything to read into it or not (probably not). Anyhoo, it's safe to infer he's dead, but hey it's LOST, so anything is possible.


----------



## The Fez (May 16, 2010)

Edens_heel said:


> I'm kind of wondering if Frank will be a big surprise - like he wasn't killed because he can't die (being a surprise candidate none of us knew about). That would be cheesy, but I also agree that I don't want him taken out in such a weak manner.



Early reports suggest that he might indeed be toast


----------



## warwagon86 (May 16, 2010)

ok i cant be bothered to read throught the millions of posts lol but can someone shed any light on walt???


----------



## Edens_heel (May 16, 2010)

warwagon86 said:


> ok i cant be bothered to read throught the millions of posts lol but can someone shed any light on walt???



He got old.

He got tall.

He left the show.

But rumour has it that both him and Aaron play a big role in the finale, so we shall see...


----------



## marlowegarp (May 17, 2010)

His name still inspires fear and irritation when his father says it.


----------



## Blackjack (May 18, 2010)

Penultimate episode. I'm almost shitting myself with excitement.

Or maybe that's the sushi I had for dinner.


By the way, I've got a theory as to who the "Kwon" candidate might be. I'm pretty sure that it's not a new idea, but... 

There _was _one other Kwon who arrived on the island- Sun's unborn child. She was concieved before they got to the island, if I recall correctly; and although there's no indication that she'll play a role in the coming 4.5 hours, it's an idea.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 18, 2010)

Holy Shit!!!


----------



## Blackjack (May 18, 2010)

Congratulations, you just picked the guy who is probably least fit for the job.


----------



## Edens_heel (May 18, 2010)

Okay, I'm going on media blackout for the next 2 and a half hours - see you all on the other side!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 19, 2010)

Okay -

As expected - this SO makes up for last week!

Jacob says Kate's name was scratched out because she became a mother (meaning her raising of Aaron). By that reasoning it explains why there was only one Kwon listed. One parent was to stay and raise their child, if the other had chosen to protect the Island. Jacob had no way of predicting Sun and Jin would choose to die together on the sub. 

Dr. Linus finally had his flash Island moment, meanwhile the lying, scheming, conniving and above all - diabolical - Benjamin Linus was back to his ol' self. Gotta say, I find no fault with him taking out Charles "He doesn't get to save his daughter" Widmore. Didn't he sound all hit-man Sayid-ish though? 

So sweet seeing Ana Lucia and Rousseau again. 

Did I miss something? When did s/w Des and Hugo meet up and become all gang busters-outers? This "concert" is going to be well... something else.

Like how both s/w Sheppard and Locke noticed the "coincidences/fate" drawing them together for something good. As Island Jack and John are equally being brought together for something cataclysmic. 

I'm going to bed now so Sunday can hurry up and get here.


----------



## Blackjack (May 19, 2010)

OneWickedAngel said:


> Did I miss something? When did s/w Des and Hugo meet up and become all gang busters-outers? This "concert" is going to be well... something else.



I'm guessing that Desmond got in touch with Hurley, who- as seen in his flash-sideways- "woke up" after encountering Libby.


----------



## Edens_heel (May 19, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> I'm guessing that Desmond got in touch with Hurley, who- as seen in his flash-sideways- "woke up" after encountering Libby.



Agreed.

And yes, that totally made up for last week's ep... though I still wouldn't mind having a name for Smokey. And yes, I definitely now feel that last week's maddening ep was essential for certain bits of knowledge, especially with Jacob's respect/love of mothers, I still feel that ep should have come much earlier in the season - if anything, because the momentum from all those emotionally charged deaths would have just barreled us into this episode. Still awesome, though.

Can't wait for Sunday - I'm so ready for this to be over, but not at the same time. I do think, however, that the moment I'm looking forward to most is going to be the concert - the epic moment (I'm guessing) when the sideways reality people all wake up at the same time, and that world comes crashing down, leaving only the island.

Hell yes.


----------



## toni (May 19, 2010)

Jack stepped up to the plate...big surprise! 

Loved the classic Sawyer wise crack.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 19, 2010)

Edens_heel said:


> ...snip...
> 
> Can't wait for Sunday - I'm so ready for this to be over, but not at the same time. I do think, however, that the moment I'm looking forward to most is going to be the concert - the epic moment (I'm guessing) when the sideways reality people all wake up at the same time, and that world comes crashing down, leaving only the island.
> 
> Hell yes.



Any body wanna take bets that one of the special effects will include one huge flash of bright light that's going to involve the world's most famous fictional Australian since Crocodile Dundee? 

And speaking of... since he's so enlightened in the s/w world, any one thinks has he gone back to the ever knowledgeable Eloise and half-knowledgeable Faraday as well as Hurley for an assist?


----------



## The Fez (May 19, 2010)

Uh, Desmond is Scottish.

No idea regarding Eloise, but Faraday is playing at this concert that they're all congregating at if memory serves, so it's possible.


Still waiting to see Frank show up >_>


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 19, 2010)

The Fez said:


> Uh, Desmond is Scottish.
> 
> No idea regarding Eloise, but Faraday is playing at this concert that they're all congregating at if memory serves, so it's possible.
> 
> ...



LMAO! Yeah, I remembered that little tidbit WAY after the fact. 
Note to self: NO posting on threads in the morning until AFTER I've had my coffee :doh::doh:

You're right Faraday's a musician in the sideways world. What a perfect place to bring back everyone ever LOST.


----------



## willowmoon (May 19, 2010)

YAY! Just watched the episode this morning -- really liked it -- no surprise that Jack was the one who was willing to take over for Jacob. Can't wait until Sunday for the finale, but I'm gonna be sad that it'll be all over. <sniff>


----------



## marlowegarp (May 19, 2010)

toni said:


> Jack stepped up to the plate...big surprise!
> 
> Loved the classic Sawyer wise crack.



I don't know why I was surprised. I guess it just seemed too obvious. What a cool episode, though. Surprised to see Whitmore get it this early.


----------



## Ash (May 19, 2010)

I loved the episode, but really, THAT is how Richard went out? REALLY?! 

It just seemed very anti-climactic, much the same as the way Lapidus died last week. Unless neither of them actually died. Who freaking knows with this show.


----------



## The Fez (May 19, 2010)

Nahh, Richard isn't dead. Don't forget he's been immortal for the last 200~ years, I think it'd take more than that to take him out


----------



## kristineirl (May 19, 2010)

marlowegarp said:


> I don't know why I was surprised. I guess it just seemed too obvious. What a cool episode, though. Surprised to see Whitmore get it this early.



I think we all knew it would be Jack, but personally, I was hoping LOST would throw a curveball and Hurley would be the one. 

Any idea how they're gonna kill floke? Shooting it seems to always work


----------



## Edens_heel (May 19, 2010)

Ashley said:


> I loved the episode, but really, THAT is how Richard went out? REALLY?!
> 
> It just seemed very anti-climactic, much the same as the way Lapidus died last week. Unless neither of them actually died. Who freaking knows with this show.



I doubt that's the last we'll see of our near-immortal Spaniard. And if that is how he went out, it does indeed suck donkey balls. And not salty ones, but coarse, bitter, foul lemon encrusted donkey balls.


----------



## Edens_heel (May 19, 2010)

OneWickedAngel said:


> LMAO! Yeah, I remembered that little tidbit WAY after the fact.
> Note to self: NO posting on threads in the morning until AFTER I've had my coffee :doh::doh:
> 
> You're right Faraday's a musician in the sideways world. What a perfect place to bring back everyone ever LOST.



Maybe I'm already building up the possibilities too much in my head, but I'm really eager to see this "come together" moment... it could be one of the biggest things they've done - especially since other Losties like Shannon and Juliet are a part of the finale in some way.

I'm hoping this is my "Kara's Coordinates" moment - for anyone watching Galactica, that moment in the finale is when everything came together for me... such an epic climax. That's what I want from this finale - a moment that we've seemingly been building to, one that will just tie it all together.

So who else is grabbing some amazing takeout and ass-planting for five hours on Sunday? Even the recap is something to look forward to at this point, lol.


----------



## willowmoon (May 19, 2010)

Ashley said:


> I loved the episode, but really, THAT is how Richard went out? REALLY?!
> 
> It just seemed very anti-climactic, much the same as the way Lapidus died last week. Unless neither of them actually died. Who freaking knows with this show.



Honestly, I think Richard is still alive, just got "moved" out of the way -- Frank, I believe, is dead.


----------



## willowmoon (May 19, 2010)

Edens_heel said:


> Maybe I'm already building up the possibilities too much in my head, but I'm really eager to see this "come together" moment... it could be one of the biggest things they've done - especially since other Losties like Shannon and Juliet are a part of the finale in some way.
> 
> I'm hoping this is my "Kara's Coordinates" moment - for anyone watching Galactica, that moment in the finale is when everything came together for me... such an epic climax. That's what I want from this finale - a moment that we've seemingly been building to, one that will just tie it all together.
> 
> So who else is grabbing some amazing takeout and ass-planting for five hours on Sunday? Even the recap is something to look forward to at this point, lol.



I will definitely be ordering some Chinese, turning the ringers off on all phones, and not getting off the couch. 

Much like any other day LOL

But yeah I can't wait. Hope the finale is really damn good and I'm understandably curious to see how everything'll tie in with "sideways world."


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 19, 2010)

...wonder if this is the same nurse the principal was getting it on with? 

View attachment lost_capture.jpg


----------



## Edens_heel (May 23, 2010)

Just watched the pilot episode again... such an amazing way to open a show.

Also amusing to watch and realize that half the people on screen would be dead at some point in time on the series, lol. We were watching going "she's dead, he's dead, they're dead."

Can't wait to finish this tomorrow with all of you... though I do hate you east coasters for getting it 3 hours ahead of the rest of us


----------



## Edens_heel (May 23, 2010)

OneWickedAngel said:


> ...wonder if this is the same nurse the principal was getting it on with?



Good man, that principal - IR relationships are the best


----------



## Blackjack (May 23, 2010)

Unnecessary Censorship: LOST Edition

The last one is by far the best.


----------



## rellis10 (May 23, 2010)

Beause of the unique way the broadcasters have chosen to show this in england i'm going to watch it at 5am monday morning when it's simultaniously shown in america. So i can get in a few hours of sleep, then let the insanity unfold.

I'm not missing it for the world, and i'll be damned if someone's going to ruin it for me before Friday when it's normally shown over here. So 5am it is!


----------



## The Fez (May 23, 2010)

Spoiler alert: Walt is the island


----------



## Blackjack (May 23, 2010)

Game time, people. This is it.

I'd just like to note that, as a fan of _Star Wars_ and tipped off by the Yoda reference... Hurley said that he "has a bad feeling about this", and it's almost certainly warranted.

I'm psyched to see some of these names showing up in the credits along the bottom of the screen, though.


----------



## Blackjack (May 23, 2010)

ROSE! BERNARD! VINCENT!

FUCK YES!

I seriously just cheered. I'm so happy.

ETA: Oh shit.


----------



## Blackjack (May 23, 2010)

Okay, that bit where Sun remembers got me all weepy again. If there's anybody on this show who deserved a happy ending, it's those two.

whoa- English? Holy shit! They both remember!


----------



## Blackjack (May 23, 2010)

"I'll see you on the other side."

Jack just Starbuck'd this shit.

ETA: Also the line "Are you sure this is gonna work?" "Well, I could kill you."

ETA2: Bwahahaha he's back! I guess he managed to find some way out of the sub.


----------



## Blackjack (May 23, 2010)

WAITWAITWAIT that's Jack's ex in this world?

This episode is more full of OMFG in the first 45 minutes than most of the rest of the season has been.


----------



## Blackjack (May 23, 2010)

Oh, and although I typically hate commercials, the Target ones tonight are pretty fuckin' hilarious. Bonus- $15 smoke detector, $23 keyboard. I can't wait to see what else is gonna be advertised.


----------



## Edens_heel (May 23, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> WAITWAITWAIT that's Jack's ex in this world?
> 
> This episode is more full of OMFG in the first 45 minutes than most of the rest of the season has been.



Okay, I'm suitably jazzed now (and caffeinated to holy-shit levels). Media blackout begins now - see you on the other side, folks. And whether we get all the answers we seek or not, just have fun - this is event entertainment at its greatest.


----------



## toni (May 23, 2010)

The Shannon Sayid reunion gave me goose bumps. I AM LOVING TONIGHT!


----------



## Blackjack (May 23, 2010)

Okay, let's see who her new husband is...

ETA: Okay, that's for another time apparently, but this episode is chock-full of those moments where things just click totally for the characters in the other timeline and it's such a magnificent thing to see.


----------



## Blackjack (May 23, 2010)

....uh oh.


----------



## toni (May 23, 2010)

SMH Jack! lol


----------



## Blackjack (May 23, 2010)

Okay, the channel is lagging up and I'm about to kill something.

ETA: It passed, but I totally missed what Eloise and Desmond were saying. FUUUUCK.


----------



## Blackjack (May 23, 2010)

Oh, Charlie's been one of my favorite characters all along and his sequence just brought me to tears.

ETA: And on this show rain has always been a very, very bad omen. This storm is by far the biggest yet on the show. I'll let you do the deducing.


----------



## Blackjack (May 23, 2010)

"I don't believe in a lot of things, but I do believe in duct tape."

Epic line.


----------



## Blackjack (May 23, 2010)

From FARK:



> *davideggy:* _The internet, vending machines, and magical, time-traveling islands.
> 
> Name three things you can fix by unplugging and plugging back in._


----------



## Blackjack (May 23, 2010)

Loose end that needs to be tied up- _needs _to- Michael and Walt. It's something that's nagging me now and has been.


----------



## Blackjack (May 23, 2010)

Oh snap, _Prisoner_ reference and one hell of a fantastic one.


----------



## toni (May 23, 2010)

Ummmm, can I have the last six years back??? :doh:


----------



## activistfatgirl (May 23, 2010)

I'm going to need therapy.

I cried, I cried, I cried some more and then was left alone with still so many questions.


----------



## Blackjack (May 23, 2010)

Not everything was answered, which kind of pisses me off, but I'm not dissatisfied with the ending. Definitely not what I had expected.

There is, of course, a whole lot of "what now?" that deserves some explanation; and of course the whole deal with the light at the heart of the Island is still very vague, as well as a good amount of other stuff.

Giacchino was at the top of his game in this episode musically, too. That, coupled with all the amazing scenes where characters "remember", were fucking outstanding. Particularly the last ten minutes or so.

And plot aside, the mirroring of the opening in those last few minutes put me in full-out crybaby mode. It's been a long journey, and it ends almost just like it began.'

Final question- was that the plane leaving the Island that Jack saw, or was it the original Oceanic 815?


----------



## toni (May 23, 2010)

They totally took it full circle. We began with Jack opening his eyes and ended with him closing them for the final time. That was powerful but come on. What was up with the island???? I need more. Please someone write a book.


----------



## activistfatgirl (May 23, 2010)

And I don't get the ending. Are they all dead? But Kate and the crew got on that plane? Am I just totally clueless? 

Beautiful story, even with the crazy-making questions. I almost want to watch the whole thing again, but it's already been way too many hours in front of the tv.


----------



## Blackjack (May 23, 2010)

activistfatgirl said:


> And I don't get the ending. Are they all dead? But Kate and the crew got on that plane? Am I just totally clueless?



"Some of them died before you, some of them after."

So it's got nothing to do with the timeline of the show. This exists _after_. The people don't get there until after they die, whenever that may be, whether it's Boone at the end of Season One or Claire thirty or forty years down the line.

Basically, when they die, they go back to this "place" that is, I suppose, something like purgatory where they can all reconnect and be with who they're supposed to be with before moving on to... whatever.


----------



## activistfatgirl (May 23, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> "Some of them died before you, some of them after."
> 
> So it's got nothing to do with the timeline of the show. This exists _after_. The people don't get there until after they die, whenever that may be, whether it's Boone at the end of Season One or Claire thirty or forty years down the line.



oooooooooooooh

Thank you, Beej. Ok, and Ben didn't go because he still had to work on being a redeemable person?!


----------



## Blackjack (May 24, 2010)

activistfatgirl said:


> oooooooooooooh
> 
> Thank you, Beej. Ok, and Ben didn't go because he still had to work on being a redeemable person?!



Not really sure. He said that he had some things to take care of and that he wasn't ready yet- perhaps he was trying to redeem himself. You might be on the money there. It seemed that he was welcome inside with the rest of them, though, so it's more his own choice to do so rather than anything to do with rules or the like.


----------



## Bearsy (May 24, 2010)

That ending was beautiful. Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Blackjack (May 24, 2010)

As to what the Island is... all I've got is theories. I'll probably write it all out tomorrow.


----------



## toni (May 24, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> As to what the Island is... all I've got is theories. I'll probably write it all out tomorrow.



You should write it now.


----------



## Bearsy (May 24, 2010)

I'm also glad that Hugo is king of the Island


----------



## Blackjack (May 24, 2010)

toni said:


> You should write it now.



Fine.

Basically, I think that the Island is something akin to the Garden of Eden, and the Light at the heart of it is basically a symbol for the lifeforce of... well, all life. It needs to be protected, or else any damned fool can come in and fuck with it and kill everything or bring some other sort of disaster about. Perhaps it is acting like a cork and stopping darkness from spreading; I don't know. But in any case, if that Light goes out, bad shit happens.


----------



## Spanky (May 24, 2010)

Still waiting for Mr. Echo to return. 

Still waiting.......

Waiting......


----------



## willowmoon (May 24, 2010)

Loved it, loved it, loved it .... but still some really sad teary-eyed moments. Great finale, although Locke/MiB was "dispatched" relatively easily in the episode tho.


----------



## rellis10 (May 24, 2010)

I was damn near in tears at the end...it takes alot to get me that far.

There were loose ends - Michael/Walt? What exactly was the light? Where were sooooo many other people in the end scene? Did Richard Alpert die once he left the island? Etc....

But what the hell, we all knew this wasnt going to tie up with a perfect ending with no loose ends. In the end it was beautifully done, giving everyone who mattered a good send off. The 'remembering' scenes were truly emotional too, really had me on the edge of shedding a tear.

My personal favorite character, Ben Linus (just in front of Hurley), ended quite poignantly. He finally got to play a true role alongside the leader of the island. He accepted he could never be the leader and seemed to come to terms with himself. In the end, he realised he'd done alot of awful things in his life on the island and that it wasnt time for him to move on yet....he finally turned into an honest man.


----------



## Scorsese86 (May 24, 2010)

It's what I said all the time: Ben is a great guy. Yes, he was invited in, but, no, he needed to fix a few things.

Also, Claire and Charlie thing... I still haven't dried the tears.


----------



## Edens_heel (May 24, 2010)

Beautiful finale, amazing final ten minutes. I personally don't feel enough was resolved in an open/overt fashion. I have a feeling that, upon marathoning the series from start to finish at a later date, a lot more will make sense, but as it stands, the mysteries are still a little too left up to interpretation. 

But on a character level? I thought it was beautiful. And without hyperbole, it was a perfect final shot.

There have been finales I've enjoyed more for the manner in which the story has been handled (Angel, Galactica, and The Wire being the most obvious upon first thought), but no show touches Lost for the character moments. They were heart-wrenching, and I wouldn't have had it any other way. In fact, the only moments I didn't see that I would have loved to have seen were Ben seeing Alex and Rousseau again, and Desmond and Penny in the island reality coming together once more. But it was all worth it for the Jin/Sun, Sayid/Shannon, Charlie/Claire moments.

And I know dead is dead, but I still would have loved seeing, once more, the John Locke we all loved appearing on the island once more, to tell us what was so beautiful that he saw when he looked into the smoke monster for the first time... my guess is that, somehow, he saw through the smoke to the light that first stole the Man in Black's body.

Ben is right up there with Wesley Windham Price and Gaius Baltar as my favourite character arc in any scripted program. His final moments, absolutely amazing.

Despite some minor complaints, no regrets about obsessing over this for six years. Now I just want someone to write a thesis on this so I can comprehend the many, many things that I'm sure flew over my head.

Cheers, people.


----------



## Edens_heel (May 24, 2010)

Right now, I would love, love, LOVE to hear thoughts on what, if anything, detonating the H-Bomb actually did, aside from vaulting them back to the present. That's the biggest season-specific unanswered thing I can think of.


----------



## Edens_heel (May 24, 2010)

Also, really love Ben and Hugo's final scene - it does make it feel as if the church scene happens far in a time long past the island, long after Ben and Hugo had lorded over the island together.

Oh, and FRANK!!! Knew that man wouldn't be so easy to kill.

And just like the raft scene in season one, a season finale with an emotional Vincent moment almost drove me to tears.


----------



## rellis10 (May 24, 2010)

Edens_heel said:


> Also, really love Ben and Hugo's final scene - it does make it feel as if the church scene happens far in a time long past the island, long after Ben and Hugo had lorded over the island together.
> 
> Oh, and FRANK!!! Knew that man wouldn't be so easy to kill.



Nobody can kill that epic hair 

And yeah, Ben and Hurley's final scene was the moment it hit home with me that it was set way after the events we saw on the island. A great little hint to drop in that was a true lightbulb moment.


----------



## Edens_heel (May 24, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> Nobody can kill that epic hair
> 
> And yeah, Ben and Hurley's final scene was the moment it hit home with me that it was set way after the events we saw on the island. A great little hint to drop in that was a true lightbulb moment.



Another brilliant lightbulb moment - Eloise asking Desmond whether or not he'd be taking Daniel with him. She knew.

Speaking of Desmond, his island reality is really, really unresolved. I'd say the most unresolved to my liking.


----------



## Edens_heel (May 24, 2010)

One final post before I pack it in for the night - dredged up from the Aint it Cool message boards (I don't post - don't have the patience for that shit storm - but every now and then a kernel of curiosity finds its way to the surface:

"The island WAS NOT purgatory or the afterlife or Narnia...the flashbacks were real,the island was real...Jack died on it,the folks in theplane made it home,Hurley and Ben stayed on and became the new Mr. Rourke and Tatoo. Then when everyone eventually died,they all met up on the other side in the sideways universe which WAS purgatory...everyone in the sideways universe had to make peace with their lives and prepare to move on. Thats why Jack was the last one there...as the one who had the most trouble with faith,he was the last one to make peace with his life and what had happened. Eveything that happened in the sideways universe was a result of the Losties trying to work through their earthly issues so they could move on into the light. A lot of folks are shit-talking this last season,but I kind of think that re-watching it knowing what we know now,its going to make a lot more sense."

I definitely like this theory - thoughts?


----------



## rellis10 (May 24, 2010)

Edens_heel said:


> One final post before I pack it in for the night - dredged up from the Aint it Cool message boards (I don't post - don't have the patience for that shit storm - but every now and then a kernel of curiosity finds its way to the surface:
> 
> "The island WAS NOT purgatory or the afterlife or Narnia...the flashbacks were real,the island was real...Jack died on it,the folks in theplane made it home,Hurley and Ben stayed on and became the new Mr. Rourke and Tatoo. Then when everyone eventually died,they all met up on the other side in the sideways universe which WAS purgatory...everyone in the sideways universe had to make peace with their lives and prepare to move on. Thats why Jack was the last one there...as the one who had the most trouble with faith,he was the last one to make peace with his life and what had happened. Eveything that happened in the sideways universe was a result of the Losties trying to work through their earthly issues so they could move on into the light. A lot of folks are shit-talking this last season,but I kind of think that re-watching it knowing what we know now,its going to make a lot more sense."
> 
> I definitely like this theory - thoughts?




I too like this explanation, it makes sense that after everything that happened on the island all the 'losties' would need to be together to move on. And since they couldnt go through into wherever they were headed, it also makes sense they would be kept in a 'waiting room' untill the time came where they could all be together.

However i just thought of one more question.....

Was Christian Shepherd always in this 'purgatory' since the start? And if so, how come Jack and others saw him on occasions when they were still alive? 

EDIT: Or, perhaps, was he acting as a Virgil (for those who've read Dante's Divine Comedy), a guide of sorts to make sure they found their way through to their destination?


----------



## toni (May 24, 2010)

Edens_heel said:


> One final post before I pack it in for the night - dredged up from the Aint it Cool message boards (I don't post - don't have the patience for that shit storm - but every now and then a kernel of curiosity finds its way to the surface:
> 
> "The island WAS NOT purgatory or the afterlife or Narnia...the flashbacks were real,the island was real...Jack died on it,the folks in theplane made it home,Hurley and Ben stayed on and became the new Mr. Rourke and Tatoo. Then when everyone eventually died,they all met up on the other side in the sideways universe which WAS purgatory...everyone in the sideways universe had to make peace with their lives and prepare to move on. Thats why Jack was the last one there...as the one who had the most trouble with faith,he was the last one to make peace with his life and what had happened. Eveything that happened in the sideways universe was a result of the Losties trying to work through their earthly issues so they could move on into the light. A lot of folks are shit-talking this last season,but I kind of think that re-watching it knowing what we know now,its going to make a lot more sense."
> 
> I definitely like this theory - thoughts?



I like it too. After sleeping on it I have come to accept that we will never know what the hell was up with the island. However, seeing the bond they all shared for each other manifest into that purgatory was very moving and a pretty good end. 

I loved all the reunions. I had tears in my eyes during each one. Although, the one scene that moved me the most was Jack and Kate's good bye. When she realized she would never see him again. UGH, so sad. 

Now I can't wait for Aug 24 to get the series on DVD. I really really really really think rewatching it from day one will connect a lot of dots.


----------



## MadeFA (May 24, 2010)

Did they all die when the plane crashed, and since they were all together at the moment of their death... did they have to accept that death, collectively, to move on?

Or, did they survive the crash... and eventually die when the Hbomb went off?


----------



## toni (May 24, 2010)

MadeFA said:


> Did they all die when the plane crashed, and since they were all together at the moment of their death... did they have to accept that death, collectively, to move on?
> 
> Or, did they survive the crash... and eventually die when the Hbomb went off?



They all die at different times. What happened on the island was real. Who ever died on the show, that is how they died. The others could have lived for many years after that. We will never know. The most improtant thing we do know is that what happened to them on the island bonded them all together and was the most meaningful time of their lives.


----------



## Blackjack (May 24, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> Was Christian Shepherd always in this 'purgatory' since the start? And if so, how come Jack and others saw him on occasions when they were still alive?



Nope- Christian Shepherd (and the name didn't even strike me until Kate mentioned it in this last episode) was always dead and wasn't pushing people towards any metaphysical thing- he was, through the entire series, the Man in Black wearing Christian's face.


----------



## willowmoon (May 24, 2010)

The really emotional part for me was when Jack and his father Christian hold each other at the end and Jack is crying. That part just got to me big time. Right now I'm on my third viewing of the final episode. I really like the whole ending of the show, I was very satisfied with the finale.

Damn I'm gonna miss this show.


----------



## Webmaster (May 24, 2010)

toni said:


> Now I can't wait for Aug 24 to get the series on DVD. I really really really really think rewatching it from day one will connect a lot of dots.



I have Seasons 1 through 5 on Blu-Ray, and it's been great fun watching all the early episodes again. You see stuff you missed, things fall into place, and it's altogether great to be with all those beloved characters again.

The scientist in me misses the presence of Star Trek-style detail and background as I know I could probably delve into that with a passion. 

As for the season and series ending, it was fantastic. Not only did the series maintain its wondrous balance of being unapologetically bold without ever being totally improbable or sci-fi cheesy, but it also tied up enough without setting itself in stone by explaining and rationalizing every detail.

Given that Lost started as basically a pilot without anyone thinking much past it or having some grand scheme in mind, this really worked out well. It also shows that at a time where everyone's generating their own content and drama to be shared by by tweet and toot, it's still great to have centrally and professionally made content for all to watch and experience.

Greatest finale ever, and good old TV's redemption for the colossal Seinfeld dud.


----------



## willowmoon (May 24, 2010)

Just finished watching it for the third time -- those last ten to fifteen minutes of the episode just really get to me -- for me to get that damn teary eyed, just proves to me how good that episode was. Thank you LOST for six wonderful seasons -- and yes, it was definitely worth the ride.


----------



## Edens_heel (May 24, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> Just finished watching it for the third time -- those last ten to fifteen minutes of the episode just really get to me -- for me to get that damn teary eyed, just proves to me how good that episode was. Thank you LOST for six wonderful seasons -- and yes, it was definitely worth the ride.



Totally agreed. And the shot of Vincent settling in next to Jack is what did me in. It was the greatest final shot of anything I've seen in TV or film, as it paid perfect tribute to everything that came before it. It's not often one can say that.

I really, really can't wait to marathon this series in August...


----------



## Edens_heel (May 24, 2010)

Another great way to look at the finale:

http://www.sidequesting.com/2010/05/losts-season-finale-what-just-happened/


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 25, 2010)

and yet another view on Getting LOST...

and of course the first LOST thread I return to is this one!


----------



## Blackjack (May 25, 2010)

OneWickedAngel said:


> and yet another view on Getting LOST...



The only issue I have with this is that they weren't dead at the start. A lot of people thought that, and I think that realizing how many people thought it was true the creators changed that part of it.

Otherwise, you really put the appeal of the show extremely well. Love this.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 25, 2010)

As much as watching all the lovers reunite touched me, the scene that finally got the tear to fall...? Vincent coming to lay beside Jack; he didn't die alone.


----------



## Blackjack (May 25, 2010)

OneWickedAngel said:


> As much as watching all the lovers reunite touched me, the scene that finally got the tear to fall...? Vincent coming to lay beside Jack; he didn't die alone.



Oh god yes. I mean, I cried with Charlie and Claire remembering, and especially with Jin and Sun, and got close so many times... but at that point? Holy shit. I was gone.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 25, 2010)

"LOST" Target commercials...

Numbers

Smokey

Ribs


----------



## supersizebbw (May 26, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> Loose end that needs to be tied up- _needs _to- Michael and Walt. It's something that's nagging me now and has been.



YES! this part was really disappointing! where was michael, walt and vincent??? considering even shannon and boone were brought back! 

My thoughts on the finale overall was that it was a nice conclusion but it was weird having sooo many questions being answered in so little time...in fact the whole of series six was different in that sense with quite a few answers being given "in your face" when we'd been literally lost for the entire first five seasons lol! i got so used to no questions being answered for the first 5 which led to getting almost a tad dissapointed by finding out too much too soon in the 6th season....but of course still loved it anyway.

Overall in my personal opinion LOST always has been and always will be my most loved series of all time...i'm so sad to let it go!!!! wish it didn't have to end!!!

PS: if hollywood decides to turn lost into a movie like it does with everything else i'm personally going to hop on oceanic flight 815, crash land on the island, jump into the light thingamajig, turn myself into the smoke monster and then kick their a$$e$! they should leave the series well alone as a great work of art and not turn it into some cheap thrill.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 26, 2010)

supersizebbw said:


> YES! this part was really disappointing! where was michael, walt and vincent??? considering even shannon and boone were brought back!



Michael showed up earlier this season, Vincent was laying next to Jack in the final eye closing scene sad. Walt was the only main character from Season 1 that did not make an appearance in the last season.


----------



## supersizebbw (May 26, 2010)

OneWickedAngel said:


> Michael showed up earlier this season, Vincent was laying next to Jack in the final eye closing scene sad. Walt was the only main character from Season 1 that did not make an appearance in the last season.



I should have rephrased the question, i meant in the ending when everyone is in the church, the only three people missing are michael, walt and vincent.


----------



## Edens_heel (May 26, 2010)

OneWickedAngel said:


> Michael showed up earlier this season, Vincent was laying next to Jack in the final eye closing scene sad. Walt was the only main character from Season 1 that did not make an appearance in the last season.



He's been confirmed as being on the DVD extended version of the final ep (20 minutes longer). So we still most likely won't get an answer, but at least we'll see him again.

Had a thought about one of the mysteries though. At the end of season 5, Jacob is dying in the present at the same time Juliet, in the past, is hammering the crap out of Jughead. Now, when things go all white and shiny, is it possible that it wasn't so much the bomb detonating as one final flash of Jacob's touch vaulting them into the future? Because had the bomb gone off, the Dharma folks (and the island) would have been wiped clean from the world. And as a result of the bomb -not- going off, but just staying in this pit, leaking radiation into the heart of the island, could that be why post-Dharma Initiative, no babies could ever be brought to term on the island? In a round-about way, could Juliet be partly responsible for causing the mystery that brought her to the island in the first place?

Now that we are done, cue the rampant speculation, people! We've got 6 seasons of awesome to comb through to find whatever answers they may have already given us, though refused to overtly say.


----------



## Edens_heel (May 26, 2010)

supersizebbw said:


> I should have rephrased the question, i meant in the ending when everyone is in the church, the only three people missing are michael, walt and vincent.



Well, Michael can be answered - he's still stuck in another form of limbo as a whisper who can't move on from the island because of the murder in his past.

For Walt, he didn't impact the lives of the others as much as they did one another - he was mostly a plot device when he wasn't tied to Michael or Locke (I suppose it would have been nice to have him there to see Locke off, but it was also poignant for Locke to be content by his self at the end there).

And Vincent is too good for a church - he's at the back, defiling the holy water.


----------



## marlowegarp (May 26, 2010)

OneWickedAngel said:


> As much as watching all the lovers reunite touched me, the scene that finally got the tear to fall...? Vincent coming to lay beside Jack; he didn't die alone.



I watched the finale at a large pool hall/ bar in Portland. We were actually the runoff from a nearby theater which was full to capacity with Lost fiends. Real cool time.

I think I probably liked the ending as a whole the least of the regular Lost board posters. Fundamentally, I think that character and plot need to be more of a balance, in fact for a story to be really great the scale needs to tip towards plot. This is an attitude that the makers of the show clearly don't share. I wanted it to be about the island.

There were, however, moments of the finale and all that it implied that I really liked. The show itself is a real odd duck for me. There has never been a show that I've liked this much that has also made me slap myself in the head and go, 'ohhhh, Goddd, why" this much. To be honest, it's not even in my top 10 shows, but it's been such a ride. And I can't think of another show that's inspired so much introspection, creativity and emotional investment from people I respect and care about and that's very high praise. 

And they put Vincent in there at the end. And after Desmond and Locke, Vincent was my favorite character.


----------



## marlowegarp (May 26, 2010)

Edens_heel said:


> (A)s a result of the bomb -not- going off, but just staying in this pit, leaking radiation into the heart of the island, could that be why post-Dharma Initiative, no babies could ever be brought to term on the island? In a round-about way, could Juliet be partly responsible for causing the mystery that brought her to the island in the first place?



THAT IS FUCKING BRILLIANT.


----------



## Edens_heel (May 26, 2010)

marlowegarp said:


> THAT IS FUCKING BRILLIANT.



Heh, thanks! Not only that, but it could also explain Rose's cancer being cured, and Ben, having spent so much time on the island, getting cancer. It COULD, but at the very least I think it might be the cause of the island's no-kids-post-1977 policy.


----------



## supersizebbw (May 26, 2010)

For anyone interested please name your 3 most loved and 3 most hated characters and why...just for the fun of it.

My 3 most loved characters:
1) Sawyer! I absolutely hated him at first but in the end absolutely loved him, his lines were pure genius!

2) Charlie!!! "You are everybody, you are everybody" that song will always linger in my head...i liked him because his problems felt so real, and of course when he chose to sacrifice himself to save the rest :really sad: i think he left too soon so was glad he got some airtime in the end.

3) Benjamin Linus: I loved to hate him...which is why i can't put him on my hate list lol! He never ever ceased to amaze me, always full of surprises with his lies and deceit! 

My 3 most hated characters:

1) Anna Lucia! I couldn't understand why she had to have a permanent sneer on her face and was such an abrasive character, i just couldn't stand her!

2) Jack Shephard! there i said it! I found him pretty expressionless and was abit too Jack Bauer-ish for me...if he turned down the macho and upped the emotion i think i'd have liked him abit more...but that said i still feel he was a completely vital character.

3) Julliet: another expressionless imposter, all her scenes were super annoying to watch! :doh:


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 26, 2010)

Edens_heel said:


> ...snip...
> And Vincent is too good for a church - he's at the back, defiling the holy water.





marlowegarp said:


> ...snip...
> And they put Vincent in there at the end. And after Desmond and Locke, Vincent was my favorite character.



LOL - ALL PRAISE BE TO VINCENT!!:bow:



marlowegarp said:


> THAT IS FUCKING BRILLIANT.



I concur!!!



Edens_heel said:


> Heh, thanks! Not only that, but it could also explain Rose's cancer being cured, and Ben, having spent so much time on the island, getting cancer. It COULD, but at the very least I think it might be the cause of the island's no-kids-post-1977 policy.



Dude, now you're just showing off - lol! :happy::bow:


----------



## Edens_heel (May 26, 2010)

OneWickedAngel said:


> LOL - ALL PRAISE BE TO VINCENT!!:bow:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL! And I love the Vincent love - that dog doesn't get nearly enough. I suppose if there's one person/creature on the show I wanted to get a happy ending, it was him. And he did. And it was awesome.

And what else is awesome? This.
http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1936291
Some of those we can figure out, but some are great "Oh yeah, what's up with that jazz?" moments.


----------



## Blackjack (May 26, 2010)

supersizebbw said:


> if he turned down the macho and upped the emotion



What? The dude cried in like every single episode!

He was far from being my favorite- too flat and entirely predictable- but saying that he didn't show enough emotion makes absolutely no sense to me.


----------



## rellis10 (May 26, 2010)

Loved Characters:

1) Ben Linus: I loved him because he was such a confused character. His only loyalty was to the island (and to an extent Jacob untill he died and left Ben pointless and alone) and he did what he thought was necessary. Sure he wasnt the nicest or the toughest, but he really cared about the island. In the end he saw the error in his ways, he accepted his place in the world and became an honest man.

2) Hurley: How could anybody not love this guy? He's a great character who acted as a voice for the people. When we were confused, he was confused, when we were sad, he was sad. It's a shame we'll never again see Hurley amble over and simply say......"Dude....".

3) Frank Lupidus: Sarcastic, funny and with the best hair on the planet. He may have only been around a couple of series but he made an impact as a guy that sees all the madness going on but just takes it as it comes. Even when we thought he'd died he came back and saved five of the others by getting that plane off the island.

Honourable Mention: Daniel Faraday...loved him. Anybody who takes setting off a h-bomb so calmly is good in my book lol.

Hated Characters:

1) Walt: No character on the show gave us such a red herring, and for that i hate this kid. All the stuff about him being 'special' and he dissapears off the island for good apart from a couple of visions to Locke?

2) Jack: Probably the most boring character, from the start he was saving people....at the end he was saving people....BIG SURPRISE! While I dont think i 'HATE' him, Jack certainly never won me over.

3) Charles Whitmore: Never understood the character, he has that obsession with getting to the island, covers it up from the outside world, then his frieghter blows up....then somehow he comes back in a sub and is a changed man?


----------



## willowmoon (May 26, 2010)

I'm surprised that nobody mentioned Nikki & Paulo as far as in their top three of hated characters. WOW!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 26, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> I'm surprised that nobody mentioned Nikki & Paulo as far as in their top three of hated characters. WOW!



SHHH! (*stage whisper*) We're all pretending they never existed...!


----------



## rellis10 (May 26, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> I'm surprised that nobody mentioned Nikki & Paulo as far as in their top three of hated characters. WOW!



Good lord i forgot they even existed


----------



## supersizebbw (May 26, 2010)

Edens_heel said:


> Well, Michael can be answered - he's still stuck in another form of limbo as a whisper who can't move on from the island because of the murder in his past.
> 
> And Vincent is too good for a church - he's at the back, defiling the holy water.


I guess it's because he conciously murdered libby...i had also remembered that anna lucia killed shanon but then remembered in her case it was a mistake which is maybe why she got to get off the island as well. 

And vincent oh vincent!!! loved him!




rellis10 said:


> Loved Characters:
> 
> 2) Hurley: How could anybody not love this guy?
> 
> ...


i loved them all too!!! sawyer was my no1 funny guy and i'd definitely say frank was my no2 in that dept



rellis10 said:


> Hated Characters:
> 1) Walt: No character on the show gave us such a red herring, and for that i hate this kid. All the stuff about him being 'special' and he dissapears off the island for good apart from a couple of visions to Locke?
> 
> 2) Jack: Probably the most boring character, from the start he was saving people....at the end he was saving people....BIG SURPRISE! While I dont think i 'HATE' him, Jack certainly never won me over.
> ...



walt bored me to tears as well...actually so did michael the first time round, he was actually more interesting when he came back to bomb the freighter.

i thought i was the only one who didn't like jack lol!

charles widmore: another character i loved to hate...but i really thought he'd have a better exit from the world...i was abit dissapointed the way he died...




willowmoon said:


> I'm surprised that nobody mentioned Nikki & Paulo as far as in their top three of hated characters. WOW!



oh yes, didn't like them either but i did give 10/10 for their exit lol!....and for some reason i wasn't too thrilled about shannon and boone either.


----------



## marlowegarp (May 26, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> Loved Characters:
> 
> 
> 3) Charles Whitmore: Never understood the character, he has that obsession with getting to the island, covers it up from the outside world, then his frieghter blows up....then somehow he comes back in a sub and is a changed man?



Charles Whitmore...aaargh, what a waste! Seeing the extent of his off-island empire and his final showdown with Ben would have been nice. Instead, what do we get? Ben cowers behind Smocke and gets him to ice Whitmore. HIS MEN KILLED YOUR DAUGHTER, DINGUS! You don't outsource that shit!


----------



## Edens_heel (May 26, 2010)

I want to go further with this, as there's too much LOST on my brain at the moment.

To play along, my fave 3: Desmond, Jin and Faraday. Their stories were consistently interesting and pushed the abilities of the writers in big ways.

The honourable mention goes to Ben, no question. Possibly the most compelling character arc of anyone. Ever.

Most hated: Kate. Never got why we should care about her, and her backstory was some boring shit. Ilana, for being such a useless, late-in-the-game red herring who was, like the others she came with (Bram, et al), never realized in any way within the plot. And lastly, Jacob. I'm sorry, but the man was a douche.

Honourable mentions (three) go to: Nicki and Paulo, for obvious reasons, and Mr Eko - I LOVED the character of Mr Eko, but the actor playing him is a certifiable prick and made everyone's life hell on set.


Now, with that out of the way, there were two other lists I've been curious about making. LOST was a show with more emotional highs than any other I've seen - not always the great excitement highs, but definitely amazing tear-jerker moments. So I wanted to ask, what are your top three made-you-cry moments?

In no order: The launching of the raft and Vincent trying to catch them as Walt shouts for him to turn back. Vincent and Jack in the final shot. The phone call between Desmond and Penny in The Constant.

Honourable mentions to all the connections made in the final episode, especially Sawyer/Juliet and Claire/Charlie, and to the at long last meet-ups between Jin and Sun, and Desmond and Penny, and of course, to the death of Charlie.

And the final list, what three outstanding mysteries are driving you nuts the most?

Easy for me: Walt and his importance. Juliet and the pregnancy issue (though I think I'm totally on to something with that theory from a few posts back). And lastly, the connection between the donkey wheel, moving the island, and dropping someone three years later in Tunisia. WHY TUNISIA SPECIFICALLY?!? Is there some sort of cradle-of-life/garden of Eden theory about Tunisia? Or is it just a magical exit point for all that's messed up in the world?


----------



## Edens_heel (May 26, 2010)

And because I'm currently unemployed and have nothing better to do than job hunt and continue writing a book of short stories, I present a totally random, possibly bat-shit insane theory on Walt: It's Locke's fault.

We had a glimpse of the Other's society back in the fifties, with Richard at the head and young versions of Eloise and Charles holding the fort behind him. While we don't know how either of those two gained the power they did (unless I'm forgetting something... and I probably am), we do know that Locke strolled in to their camp in 1954, presented Richard with a compass and told him that he'd be their leader in, oh, fifty years or so. Then he tells Richard where to go and when to be there to witness his own birth - a scene which we had been privy to in season 3, if I'm not mistaken. When Richard finally meets the young Locke, he gives him a test - placing a bunch of objects down on the table and seeing which toddler Locke picks as belonging to him. Locke as a child fails this (in a way) by picking the knife instead of the compass - though the knife would come to define him as well, especially now that we've seen the end and how he was responsible for the wound that ultimately killed Jack - but I digress. 

So toddler Locke fails the test, but Richard and the others are not giving up. Possibly with eith Jacob's list, or the names in the lighthouse, they know who is and who isn't important. In the first ep of season 3, Ben tells Ethan and Goodwin that he needs names - lists of the passengers of flight 815. So they know who was on the plane, and they know who they're looking for. Children were taken, most likely whether or not they had been candidates of any kind. Why? To be the next wave of Others, because no kids have been born on this rock since the 1970's - since, in my opinion, Jughead's intervention in the Incident at the Swan site frakked everything over for decades to come, infesting the island with a man made poison - similar, in a sense, to the man made mythical poison that Jacob unleashed when he tossed his brother, who I'm just going to call Samuel now seeing as that's how he was named in the scripts, into the cave and unleashed Smokey.

But when Richard is hanging with Locke in season 3, waiting on whether or not he'll take the initiative and off his dad with Sawyer's help, he tells Locke how jazzed they all were to learn of a man who had been in a wheelchair before the crash, but could now walk. Well what about learning of a kid on the lsland who, like Hurley and Miles, has a strange connection to the place. He wasn't born there, he wasn't next in line to be Jacob, but what if he was something more? They didn't just want all the kids to be the next wave of Others, they wanted Walt for the possibility that Locke's appearance in 1954 was no fluke, that their coming would herald a shift in things. So they put Walt through tests - undisclosed to the viewer, if I remember things correctly, but potentially similar to what toddler Locke had been put through. They wanted to know if Walt's abilites were connected in any way to the island, and if so, whether or not he would either be a new leader, or potentially a serious candidate for something greater.

Stealing Walt and the other kids was, in their messed up way, how they would protect the island.

So that's my two cents - it's amazing how much freer you feel hypothesizing when there are no more answers coming, lol.

Gimme some feedback, Losties!


----------



## Edens_heel (May 26, 2010)

And not only would the above really ring true to the cyclical nature of the show, but it would literally make things circular as well, which reveals Smokey's plot in this game to be one giant act of misdirection, messing with the minds of the Others, confusing their balance of power and how they define leadership, so that one day he would, in the body of someone they saw as a leader, be able to convince a once-upon-a-time true believer - Ben - to do the unthinkable, and kill his god. THAT's the loophole spoken of at the end of season 5. It really was a game of backgammon - Smokey built up an indestructable prime defence, sent Ben to the middle of the board, and forced him to come out to play again with a bloody knife in his hand.

Boom, baby.


----------



## Edens_heel (May 26, 2010)

Further evidence that I really need to get another job soon:

http://www.ew.com/ew/article/0,,20313460_20387946,00.html


----------



## Micara (May 27, 2010)

One of my co-workers sent me this article that her boyfriend found (I have no idea where, though), and I like it. I think it's very succinct, but it makes a lot of sense to me. You can judge for yourself: 

There is an island. It really exists, and the people on it do too.

At the heart of this island is a "Light."

This Light is the good place you go to after you die where you get to reconnect with your loved ones in the afterlife. You can call it heaven, Nirvana, or whatever you like. It's the most beautiful place you will ever see.

If the Light on the island goes out, you don't get to be with your loved ones when you die. They simply "cease to exist." And that is a very bad thing.

The Light on the island is so beautiful and powerful, that men will always try to get at it, study it and harness it--including most recently, a group of scientists called the Dharma Initiative who inhabited the island for many decades. They could never fully understand the island because they were men of science, not men of faith.

To make sure the Light isn't destroyed by men like these, the island needs a Protector. (The Egyptians tried to build a giant Protector statue on the island, but it was reduced to a four-toed foot when a giant slave ship called the Black Rock hit it.)

The first Protector we met, Jacob, was sweet but a total dumbass who did exactly what his mother told him not to, and threw his brother Samuel (also called the Man in Black) into the Light. Samuel faced a fate "worse than death" (as his mother foretold), and became what Lost fans call "the Smoke Monster." If this evil entity were to leave or destroy the island, all the evil would escape out into the world, and the Light/heaven would be no more.

Jacob needed to make sure that he had a successor, to prevent this from ever happening. There were no pure souls or babies on the island (because of electromagnetic fallout from the "incident" in 1977 that caused fertility issues). So Jacob selected "candidates" away from the island, went out into the world to meet them, touched them (so the Monster couldn't kill them), and then brought them to the island by way of plane crash. (The Protector can also change the weather, sometimes subconciously, to make stuff like that happen--which is probably why the Dharma initiative also studied weather there--but Jacob didn't do so in this case.)

Jack Shepard was on that plane that came to the island. Oceanic 815. So were a lot of other really cool people who happened to look like TV stars: Sawyer, Kate, Sun, Jin, Sayid and Hurley. They crashed on the island, and they were alive.

They were Jacob's "candidates." It was their destiny to come to the island.

It was Jack's destiny to kill the Smoke Monster and save the island. And he spent six seasons trying to figure it out.

In the meantime, the Smoke Monster was running around terrorizing/killing everyone, taking the form of dead people (he can do that) and manipulating a longtime island dweller, Ben, into doing his bidding. The Monster ultimately tricked Ben into killing Locke (a "candidate") and Jacob. The Monster took the form of Locke.

In the final season, we saw what appeared to be an alternate reality in which the passengers of Oceanic 815including Jack Shepardlanded safely in Los Angeles, as if the plane had never crashed on the island. They basically spent the entire sixth season in this place trying to "let go" of their life's biggest regrets/issues. (Ben's guilt over killing his daughter Alex, Locke's crippling problems with his father, Jin and Sun's guilt over abandoning their daughter and not knowing if she's OK, Hurley's guilt over his money doing evil things, Sayid's desire to save Shannon/Nadia, Claire's guilt over planning to give away her baby, Jack's desire to forgive his father and break the cycle by becoming a good father himself, etc...)

In the finale, we learned that this place (in which the flight landed safely) was a passageway from death into the Light/heaven. The characters we saw there had all died in different times in different places, and they met up in this place (where time is irrelevant) to work out their remaining regrets, reconnect with their loved ones, and move on to the Light together.

After Jack sacrificed himself to save the island, they all crossed over to the Light and lived blissfully ever after.

They lived together. And they did not die alone.


----------



## Blackjack (May 28, 2010)

For those who were as blown away by Giacchino's score as I was... here's a dude playing a medley of the music from the show.

Part 1

and Part 2


----------



## Maxx Awesome (May 28, 2010)

Anyone else get the feeling that Walt was supposed to be the original "new Jacob" until he hit puberty & changed dramatically? Who would have imagined a child could change so much in six years?

And while I'm here... who the hell was shooting at Sawyer & co. from a raft while the Island was travelling through time?
What was up with the giant bird that Hurley saw that time?
Richard wears eyeliner... why? (not that there's anything _wrong_ with that)
After Juliet died, Miles spoke to her & she told him "It worked". If Universe 1 was real all along then it didn't work... so, erm, what "worked"?

Oh... and that lighthouse with the names & the numbers... I'd like an explanation.


----------



## rellis10 (May 28, 2010)

Maxx Awesome said:


> Richard wears eyeliner... why? (not that there's anything _wrong_ with that)



He doesnt wear eye-liner, he just has really dark eyes (even from a heterosexual male's point of view, i think he looks rather alluring like that :blush, he looks like that all the time. He's said it in interviews that his eyes have always been very dark naturally and people think he's wearing eyeliner when he isnt.


----------



## Maxx Awesome (May 28, 2010)

Really? Just that Sawyer commented on his eye-liner at some point. I assumed it was a character trait of some kind. Then, of course, I assumed it was the reason why he remained apparently ageless.
Maybe Jacob did it... maybe it's Maybelline.


----------



## rellis10 (May 28, 2010)

Maxx Awesome said:


> Maybe Jacob did it... maybe it's Maybelline.



Haha, totally rep worthy.


----------



## mango (May 29, 2010)

*Finally got around to watching the LOST finale yesterday and now able to open up and read this thread without any chance of spoilers.

Very Powerful.

I re-watched the final 2 episodes again, and still found it quite profound. There are definitely more clues and explanations on a second watching.

I only started watching season 1 of Lost during summer last year (and have now seen all eps in all the seasons), so its been a fairly short and sharp jolting ride.


My favourite three characters:

John Locke
Without a doubt, my favourite (and I mean the original Locke - not the MiB/Samuel(?) pale imitation. Always optimistic and as it unravelled, never too far from the truth. A true character of faith.

Benjamin Linus
The guy I loved to hate early on. So often had someone using him as a punching bag and virtually always had some scratches or bruises on his face. And yet, he still always had all the answers - particularly early on in slowly revealing pieces of the puzzle in order to manipulate. His character transformation by the end was quite stark.

^^ These two had a fantastic rapport on screen together and was one of the great antagonist / protagonist relationships in the series (and there were many).

Kate Austin
Probably not the most popular choice - and maybe it had abit to do with her cute freckles and that whole rogue tomboy appeal thing. I identified with her isolation. I don't know what else to say.

Honourable mentions to Hurley (Dude!) and Desmond (Brother!).


I can't really say there were any characters I truly despised as they were all important for story progression and character development but the obvious red herrings of Walt's reappearances were frustrating. I didn't mind too much the Nikki/Paulo thing as it was just like a little side story that ended in one episode.


Truth be told.. early on I really didn't like too many of those people on the island then. But today, I love every damn one of them. Life is weird you know??!!

*


----------



## willowmoon (May 31, 2010)

One thing I really missed this last season was pretty much the lack of anything Dharma-ish. That to me was one of the most compelling parts of the whole series. But the finale was still a nice wrap up to the series and I *still* get teary-eyed.


----------



## mango (May 31, 2010)

*For anyone still scratching their head after the finale, I found this online "LOST Finale Explained Guide" to help clear up the confusion.

Seemed pretty good to me.


http://screenrant.com/lost-finale-explanation-kofi-61464/


*


----------



## Christov (May 31, 2010)

Okay, in the several years that LOST has been on, I have watched at the very most ten minutes of an episode in the first series.

Shall I watch the last two episodes and see if my head explodes?


----------



## rellis10 (May 31, 2010)

Christov said:


> Okay, in the several years that LOST has been on, I have watched at the very most ten minutes of an episode in the first series.
> 
> Shall I watch the last two episodes and see if my head explodes?



I dont think it's that bad...maybe a teensy aneurysm, is all.


----------



## Blackjack (May 31, 2010)

mango said:


> *For anyone still scratching their head after the finale, I found this online "LOST Finale Explained Guide" to help clear up the confusion.
> 
> Seemed pretty good to me.
> 
> ...



Fuuuuuck. I'd almost finished my article about this, too.


----------



## Maxx Awesome (May 31, 2010)

Christov said:


> Okay, in the several years that LOST has been on, I have watched at the very most ten minutes of an episode in the first series.
> 
> Shall I watch the last two episodes and see if my head explodes?



If you've hardly watched it all... well, I don't know. There might be a few things that have you going, "Guh... whaaaaaaaaa'?". But the actual "drama" of the finale is not terribly hard to follow.


----------



## Maxx Awesome (May 31, 2010)

One more thing. The more I think about this show & all the stupid plot threads & mysteries that were left hanging with no resolution the angrier I get.

"Oh, it's all about the characters & their relationships & blah-de-blah-de-blah..."

That's all well & good, I get that. But really, a few simple scenes that would've resolved a few questions that were deliberately set up to hook a viewer's interest? It's not that difficult to plan ahead & actually have a mystery be solved by a series end. Maybe the writers were all hoping we would simply forget about these things if they gave us an "emotional" ending or something, well, I'm still pissed off.

Leaving a few things mysterious or rather not laying out the answer directly infront of the viewer is okay. Having loose ends can even be done artfully, but Lost really took the f***ing piss.

Okay... I'm done. :blink:


----------



## The Fez (Jun 1, 2010)

So, the MIB was the reason that Jack saw his dad around the island.. and... hey wait a minute







how did he appear to Jack in season 4 _off island_ if the MIB can't leave the island?

wut.


----------



## willowmoon (Jun 1, 2010)

Damn, I didn't even think about that one! Anyone have any theories on this one ... cause I sure don't!


----------



## The Fez (Jun 1, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> Damn, I didn't even think about that one! Anyone have any theories on this one ... cause I sure don't!



Yeah, I've got one: the writers fucked up


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 1, 2010)

How fucked up on drugs and drink was Jack at that point?

Plot hole closed.


----------



## Christov (Jun 1, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> I dont think it's that bad...maybe a teensy aneurysm, is all.





Maxx Awesome said:


> If you've hardly watched it all... well, I don't know. There might be a few things that have you going, "Guh... whaaaaaaaaa'?". But the actual "drama" of the finale is not terribly hard to follow.



Aw nuts. I was hoping for a full-on mindfuck.


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Jun 2, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> How fucked up on drugs and drink was Jack at that point?
> 
> Plot hole closed.



Now explain... everything else in the show ever.

EDIT: Man, the way I get on you'd really think I hate the show (which is only part of the truth).


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Jun 2, 2010)

Christov said:


> Aw nuts. I was hoping for a full-on mindfuck.



Sorry, dude. I just meant in terms of "Who is that guy? Why is he doing that? What happened to his accent? This is dumb!" & that sort of thing...


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jun 2, 2010)

mango said:


> *
> 
> John Locke
> Without a doubt, my favourite (and I mean the original Locke - not the MiB/Samuel(?) pale imitation. Always optimistic and as it unravelled, never too far from the truth. A true character of faith.
> ...



Locke was really my favorite character from season 1 to 5. But Linus grew on me. By the finale, Linus was my favorite, and I really concider him my favorite character now. Talk about progress! And I love the fact that he became the VP of the island in the end, and he didn't went to the church by time. He has stuff he has to do.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jun 10, 2010)

LOST ALTERNATIVE ENDING


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Jun 10, 2010)

OneWickedAngel said:


> LOST ALTERNATIVE ENDING



i prefer this ending.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## supersizebbw (Jun 18, 2010)

@OWA: nice one! that definitely brings the island into perspective...i'm considering watching it all over again with map in hand lol!


OneWickedAngel said:


>


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Aug 6, 2010)

Whaaaaat? The LOST six-pack will be here soon

You have to know this is NEVER, EVER really going to be over for us true LOSTaphiliacs doncha?!!!!


Here's a link to the LOST epilogue appearing on the new DVD/Blu-ray sets:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LrGRqDL43AU

If you want to check it out, but you better do it fast before the clip gets yanked!!


----------



## Edens_heel (Aug 6, 2010)

OneWickedAngel said:


> Whaaaaat? The LOST six-pack will be here soon
> 
> You have to know this is NEVER, EVER really going to be over for us true LOSTaphiliacs doncha?!!!!
> 
> ...



You know, I own seasons 1-5 on regular DVD, but now that I've got a blu-ray player, I'm really, REALLY tempted to spend more money than I have on that six-season mega set... which is more or less exactly what i did when they released the Galactica blu-ray full series set. 

I clearly have a problem, lol. Can't wait till the 24th!


----------



## Emma (Aug 6, 2010)

Oh fucccccccck it was yanked before I saw it. If it comes up again PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE message me on here. I won't be checking this thread again incase anyone posts about it.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Aug 6, 2010)

Sorry if you guys missed it. All that's out there for the moment is the 1 minute teaser. If any comes across the full legnth story, by all means post it. 

If not, I'm sure there will plenty of copies all over YouTube _on August 25th_.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Aug 10, 2010)

*....there's more....* 

**clears throat and evokes "Sham Wow" guy demeanor**


*Have pipe dreams of popping a wheelie in Locke's wheelchair? * 

*Imagined yourself hauling ass in Hurley's Camaro?*

*How about a swiping the cool sweat off a cold can of Swan Station Dharma Beer from your own personal 12-pack?*

*Tired of creditors knocking on your door? Throw them off the scent with your very own "Santa Rosa Mental Health Institute" sign!*

*Really play doctor with Jack's medical case!*

*Put your caboose where Kate parked her tail between takes!*

** and much, much, much, much, much, much (six season's worth) more!*

*All for as large or small a price as your dollars, LOST worship and common sense will allow.*..

*LOST Auction*


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Nov 2, 2010)

*Island Reunion*​For those not familar with the TeeFury site, their t-shirts have excellent prices, but they are available for 24 hours only. Come midnight the t-shirt is gone! 

Now, before you even post "Where's Ben" (or Walt, Mike, et al) here's the artist's explanation of the scene: 

_"Tell us about this design.
As a massive fan of Lost's characters over the six seasons, I wanted to make something that put a long con, practical joke spin on the mysterious events. All Jacob and the Man in Black needed was a smoke machine, a rubber John Locke mask and a lot of patience.

This design started out as a possible or alternate ending, but now I see it more as a revelation at the reunion party. Sun, Jin, Sayid and Jack are all miraculously alive, naturally. Ben is just off camera, fetching the theatrical knife that he pretended to stab Jacob with. See, it all makes perfect sense now." _

Uh-- NOT REALLY!

For those who have still haven't quite left the Island this limited edition LOST t-Shirt available for what's left of TODAY only! http://www.teefury.com/


----------



## Edens_heel (Nov 2, 2010)

Looking at that shirt totally reminds me that I still need to set aside some evenings and marathon the show straight through. I have a feeling I'll enjoy it a lot more now that I know what to expect... might even figure out a few new answers at the same time.

Kinda miss having something awesome to watch every week. Think I might pick up Breaking Bad and the Shield on DVD soon...


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 2, 2010)

I actually commented on this piece on DeviantArt about how it hit me last week out of nowhere that LOST was over, and I got bummed out about it.


----------



## Edens_heel (Apr 17, 2011)

Been watching the series over again from the beginning, due to a week of exhaustion and illness... body's been telling me, post European vacation, that I need to take it easy and this is how. Be it books or TV or film, when a series is complete, I've got a tendency to want to marathon it from start to finish, to get the "whole" story, so to speak.

A couple of things to note:

First of all, I'm enjoying it far, FAR more the second time through - and I loved it the first time. Far more was answered than people gave the show credit for, even if the answers were not terribly overt. And a lot that we questioned probably shouldn't have been questioned to begin with - the tiny mysteries that were there more to flesh out the characters than anything else.

Second, the second season Charlie flip-out episode, Fire + Water, has got to be the worst episode in the series. Even more so than Stranger in a Strange Land or Beyond the Sea.

Third, I really, really hate Charlie and Claire. They're tolerable near the end of season 3, but that's it.

Definitely worth going through it all again though - it's certainly much stronger when not broken up over weeks and months of nothingness.


----------



## Edens_heel (Apr 17, 2011)

And one more note: Kate really has no redeeming features, values or assets. What an annoying, useless character. Always thought that to some degree, but man, watching it all in a row really shines a spotlight to just what an aggravating person she is. She could have been killed off at any point and the show would have been better for it.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Apr 18, 2011)

I just finished watching Lost a couple of weeks ago.. I never watched it while it was on TV but over the course of 4 or 5 months I watched the whole series thanks to Netflix. I loved it, but the end was confusing and kind of disappointing.. and no amount of reading stuff online or discussing it with people IRL led me anywhere.. everyone seems to have interpreted it differently. I did cry when it was over though.. I felt attached to everyone! haha.


----------



## penguin (Apr 18, 2011)

I only started watching it about a month or two before it finished airing, so I powered through the series and then caught the last few episodes with everyone else. I think I need to watch it all again so I can take it all in more, and pick up on stuff I missed first time around. I didn't like the ending that much, but I still enjoyed the show.


----------



## toni (Apr 20, 2011)

thatgirl08 said:


> I just finished watching Lost a couple of weeks ago.. I never watched it while it was on TV but over the course of 4 or 5 months I watched the whole series thanks to Netflix. I loved it, but the end was confusing and kind of disappointing.. and no amount of reading stuff online or discussing it with people IRL led me anywhere.. everyone seems to have interpreted it differently. I did cry when it was over though.. I felt attached to everyone! haha.



This! I still feel empty. :happy:


----------



## Edens_heel (Apr 25, 2011)

Almost finished my epic marathon through the series. Pretty sure I can answer most, if not all, important questions. Definitely graduated to the spot of my favourite show ever, and it is so much better - and clearer - upon a second viewing. In fact, I have a whole new respect for how tight the puzzle remained right up until the end. It's certainly not perfect, and not all answers make total sense, but within the rules of the show I think they answered far, FAR more than they've ever been given credit for.

Two random thoughts (spoilers ahead):

The summoning of the monster. Obviously that was the monster playing Ben for a fool, but I was always a bit confused to the draining of the pool of water as the method used for summoning. Is it meant to be directly analogous to the "cork" at the heart of the island, which when pulled releases the energy and begins to sink the island?

Second, are the tools of flashbacks, flashforwards, and all similar devices, in fact a dramatic, overarching "tell" from the very beginning? From the start we learn that Smokey is watching, learning and figuring out how to best use these pawns (our heroes) to his own benefit, judging which soul he can twist and turn the most to do his bidding (Ben), by gifting Locke with so much misdirection in the form of miracle health and recovery. But in learning which candidates are truly the most important, are the flashbacks et all a dramatic method for showing us just what Smokey has learned about these people and, more importantly, how he can bend them to his will? Which would also go so far as to explain the flash sideways as being something apart from that, from a place where Smokey has no influence on them, when they've left him - and the island - behind.

Clearly I have a great deal of time on my hands at the moment...


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 22, 2011)

Bumping only because









> *7 years ago today*, Dr. Jack Shephards eye opened. The plane hed been on, Oceanic 815 from Sydney to LA, had just crashed. We didnt know where he was. We didnt know what had caused that plane to go down. The show, the journey, _*the phenomenon had begun.*_


----------



## penguin (Sep 22, 2011)

That makes me 1) want to watch the show again and 2) tweeze his eyebrows.


----------



## Gingembre (Sep 23, 2011)

Blackjack said:


> Bumping only because



7 years today? Woah, can't believe it's that long.

Also, gutted I've only just seen the post about the Lost TeeFury tee, i wouldda loved that.


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 27, 2012)

...so anyone else up for a rewatch of this over the rest of the summer or is it just me? 

'cuz I'm good either way, just been having a serious hankering for this show lately and I figure that there's still stuff to discuss if it's brought up again.


----------



## mango (Jun 27, 2012)

Blackjack said:


> ...so anyone else up for a rewatch of this over the rest of the summer or is it just me?
> 
> 'cuz I'm good either way, just been having a serious hankering for this show lately and I figure that there's still stuff to discuss if it's brought up again.



*"Don't tell me what I can't do."

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YkfmfArmAcY*


----------



## penguin (Jun 27, 2012)

I've been thinking about watching it again. Especially as I'm reading this.


----------



## Yakatori (Sep 2, 2013)

Help me to understand this. I'm posting in this thread because, where else have I to turn? Really, I need to -somehow- make sense of it all:

How is it that Josh Holloway is now in this movie? 

Certainly, I can understand that this type of...film...fulfills a certain demand. Okay, I get-that. No need to explain that part. I also realize that Chris Brown is in it, which also makes perfect sense. After all, he can dance. And this is, like, a kind of penance for beating-up Rhianna?

But Sawyer? How does he even... I'm imagining, somehow, that a major studio just backed this huge truck of money right-up to him, fresh off the success of _LOST_; like, he's just drunk at the wrap-party and his agent's assuring, "_Okay, just sign right here...and we'll send you the scripts as they come in..._

And Sawyer's like "**Hic**...Whaddya-mean...whad movie?... Wuhdt!?...

This role, to me, is really for someone else. Like Tony Danza? He could an ex-boxer instead of basketball coach. Or Jim Belushi. Or Tim Allan. Or maybe the idea is that they wanted both young & old(er) women to want to see-it? You know, the next _Magic-Mike_. In that case they should've just gotten Mathew McConaughey. Although, if that's who it was actually written-for, then-it must be that they couldn't get him because he was too busy doing something even more awful.

Certainly, there are no small roles. And any role has potential as a vehicle for success? But, as a vehicle for Sawyer, this is akin to a cross country trip on a unicycle. You're thinking: _Can he really do that?! Omg, he's actually doing-it!_

Seriously, if you asked me, at the very end of _LOST_, "_Okay, which of these guys is gonna have his own hit-TV show..._" -or- "_Which of these guys is gonna be the "special-guest" on which other actor's regular-show where he's-not-the-main-guy-but-also-not-the-side-kick,_" I would've (easily) guessed at Michael Emerson's success. And was not at all surprised by Daniel Dae Kim's or Terry O'Quinn's transition. But if you told me that at least one of them was going to commit career-suicide by _You got Served_, Sawyer would be the very last I would suspect.
 
He's good looking guy. And he can act. And he has a decent amount of range. And he was in an ad for Cool Water. Cool-Water, damnit!. A cologne that's so real they just call it "cool-water." C'mon, this is just not right.


----------



## Mckee (Sep 2, 2013)

I hope his next series, "Intelligence", coming next year, will be better than this movie! 

And what about this show???

 

View attachment rs_300x300-130724111343-600.yo.cm.72413.jpg


----------



## Yakatori (Sep 2, 2013)

As far as little-kids' shows go, I think any actor kind of just gets a pass on stuff like that. Even when it's so blatantly $-motivated, although probably even more so if it's on public TV. Just because "_it's for the children_" and likely showing them outside of their normal range. It just re-sets the bar (of expectation) about as low as it can get.

It also has the added benefit of reinforcing their appeal with parents with v. young kids who're made to watch these shows. As such, any former-LOST actor who's now looking for work would be wise to get get themselves on _Sesame Street_ as Mathew Fox has. That would be like a guaranteed-win for any of them.


----------

